# Центр кинезиологии в Чебоксарах



## 44Евгений44 (21 Окт 2016)

Всем привет. По просьбам форумчан сейчас опишу про центр кинезиологии в Чебоксарах. Прошел уже половину курса, тоесть 5 занятий. Консультация длится 30 минут. Выглядит как обычный прием у врача. Сначала опрос какие жалобы присутствуют , затем идет мышечное тестирование основных мышц верхней и нижней половины тела. В конце Алексеев говорит какие работают какие нет, по каким причинам, план действий и достижимый результат. Затем собственно сам сеанс. С вами работают 2 специалиста, сначала идет массаж. Потом уже идет мануальная терапия, остеопатия и показ упражнений на плохо работающие мышцы. Каждый день дается по 2-3 упражнения.
Что могу сказать. Работают действительно грамотно очень, не так что провели сеанс и иди давай, а по нормальному, отвечают на все интересующие вопросы. В моем случае не работали большая и средняя ягодияные мышцы справа, а также квадратная мышца слева и косые мышцы живота справа. Ну и фиксации в пояснице. Всё сходится как и писали мне врачи тут на форуме еще год назад (!). Так вот, прошла половина занятий. В итоге боли снизились, но немного всё-таки есть. Боли из-за диск-остеофитного комплекса , который уже успел сформироваться + спондилоартроз.  Сейчас разучиваю правильную походку и делаю упражнения. Посмотрим , что будет дальше. Я так понял с 6-10 занятия уже будут на верх тела.
Вобщем пока всё устраивает, я доволен, оценка 4/5. 4 из-за цены, для меня, как для студента, дороговато. Зато качество работ довольно хорошее. Если есть какие вопросы задавайте.


----------



## Georg_I (21 Окт 2016)

*44Евгений44*, естественный вопрос - сколько стоит курс? Как я понимаю - это 10 дней.
И основной вопрос, теоритический.
Алексеев, в своих видео, постоянно говорит о том, что можешь плавать, тягать штангу, заниматься ЛФК - все это бесполезно, пока не устранишь причины мышечной слабости.
А чтобы их устранить, надо всем выстроиться в очередь в центр?
За 10 сеансов мышечный дисбаланс можно ликвидировать?


----------



## leo1980 (21 Окт 2016)

*Georg_I*, 
это бизнес детка
побольше секретов, уникальности и не забыть сказать, что все вокруг "...........", а я "дартаньян".
зачем далеко ходить, тут на форуме тоже есть представители.


----------



## 44Евгений44 (21 Окт 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> *44Евгений44*, естественный вопрос - сколько стоит курс? Как я понимаю - это 10 дней.
> И основной вопрос, теоритический.
> Алексеев, в своих видео, постоянно говорит о том, что можешь плавать, тягать штангу, заниматься ЛФК - все это бесполезно, пока не устранишь причины мышечной слабости.
> А чтобы их устранить, надо всем выстроиться в очередь в центр?
> За 10 сеансов мышечный дисбаланс можно ликвидировать?


Стоит дорого конечно, 30 т.р. К нему ехать необязательно, просто надо найти хорошего специалиста, вот и всё... Кстати, почему сразу слабость, про укорочение то забыли)
За 10 дней конечно проблемы не исправить, но можно задать верное направление по крайней мере. Через месяц снова к ним приехать надо и они протестируют работу основных мышц. И , если надо, то что-то заменят из упражнений.


----------



## Georg_I (21 Окт 2016)

44Евгений44 написал(а):


> ...если надо, то что-то заменят из упражнений.



*44Евгений44*, Антон Алексеев как говорит - если какая-то мышца выключена из движения (слабая) то упражнением это не исправишь. У него что, упражнения особые на "слабые" мышцы?
В своих видео он ведь говорит, что нужно сначала устранить причину выключения мышцы из работы, а только затем приступать к ее тренировке.


----------



## 44Евгений44 (21 Окт 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> *44Евгений44*, Антон Алексеев как говорит - если какая-то мышца выключена из движения (слабая) то упражнением это не исправишь. У него что, упражнения особые на "слабые" мышцы?
> В своих видео он ведь говорит, что нужно сначала устранить причину выключения мышцы из работы, а только затем приступать к ее тренировке.


Всё правильно пишете. Я имел в виду, что , например, не работала средняя ягодичная мышца справа - они её наладили, убрали укорочение других мышц, чтоб баланс был, и дали упражнения. Потом после того, как ты её хорошо разработал и она в действии -по приезду могут дать упражнение на эти же мышцы , на эту же ягодичную, или на две сразу,  только другие , но это не означает , что мышцы вновь ослабнут после того, как ты уедешь. Ну если , конечно, ты не бросишь все упражнения.


----------



## Georg_I (21 Окт 2016)

44Евгений44 написал(а):


> не работала средняя ягодичная мышца справа - они её наладили


А "наладили" каким образом, способом?
И не работала средняя ягодичная по какой причине?


----------



## 44Евгений44 (21 Окт 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> А "наладили" каким образом, способом?
> И не работала средняя ягодичная по какой причине?


Разминают места крепления этой мышцы, убирают тригерные точки. И сразу же упражнения назначают и показывают как делать. 
Почему не работала? Много причин есть, возможно падение на бок с повреждением самой мышцы, возможно была радикулопатия, из-за которой мышца также слабнет, возможно что-то еще... Вот. У меня склоняются к радикулопатии, которая была.


----------



## Georg_I (21 Окт 2016)

*44Евгений44*, спасибо за тему, за информацию.


----------



## 44Евгений44 (21 Окт 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> *44Евгений44*, спасибо за тему, за информацию.


Обращайтесь)) Дорогое удовольствие, но что делать... Боли пока уменьшились, вопрос насколько хватит...А вы не планируете туда?


----------



## Georg_I (21 Окт 2016)

44Евгений44 написал(а):


> А вы не планируете туда?





А вы где в Чебоксарах остановились?


----------



## leo1980 (21 Окт 2016)

44Евгений44 написал(а):


> У меня склоняются к радикулопатии, которая была.


Я правильно понял, что на момент визита у вас радикулопатии не было?
А в центре было тестирование мышц, работа с тригеррами и упражнения на ослабленые мышцы.
Вам рекомендовали заниматься с мышцами с двух сторон, или только с ослабленной с одной стороны?

Спасибо


----------



## горошек (21 Окт 2016)

Да, спасибо. 3 тысячи за сеанс нормально. В Москве чаще всего дороже. Жаль, что Чебоксары нереально далеко, можно было бы попробовать. Меня в видео Алексеева подкупило не только то, что говорит достаточно грамотно, спокойно, без пафоса и суеты, но и достаточно понятно, что для нас пациентов очень важно.


----------



## Georg_I (21 Окт 2016)

горошек написал(а):


> но и достаточно понятно, что для нас пациентов очень важно.



Но и постоянно с каким-то скрытым подтекстом.
Только в самых последних видео этого подтекста нет и, наконец-то, в третьей серии новых видео даны конкретные упражнения.

Я внимательно изучил все доступные видео его учителя - Дэвида Лифа. Даже книгу его добыл, двухтомник "Прикладная кинезиология".
И хотя сам Д.Лиф мне как-то больше понравился, в кинезиологии я в итоге несколько разочаровался.


----------



## горошек (21 Окт 2016)

Мне кажется, подтекст был в том, что просто упражнения мало что дадут, если не научиться чувствовать и понимать свои мышцы. Но небольшая прикольность у него есть.


----------



## Georg_I (21 Окт 2016)

горошек написал(а):


> Но небольшая прикольность у него есть.



У него и совсем прикольные видео есть - с большим удовольствием смотрел.
Я же не про чувство юмора.

То, что упражнения ничего не дают, это не подтекст - он говорит об этом прямо.
Но не говорит, что нужно делать, чтобы упражнения приносили пользу...
Хотя не трудно вроде догадаться - идти на прием к кинезиологу .

Наконец-то у нас есть реальный человек, который все на себе испытает.
А главное, он про нас не забыл.
*44Евгений44*,


----------



## 44Евгений44 (22 Окт 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> А вы где в Чебоксарах остановились?


Я остановился в 10 минутах ходьбы до клиники.


leo1980 написал(а):


> Я правильно понял, что на момент визита у вас радикулопатии не было?
> А в центре было тестирование мышц, работа с тригеррами и упражнения на ослабленые мышцы.
> Вам рекомендовали заниматься с мышцами с двух сторон, или только с ослабленной с одной стороны?
> 
> Спасибо


У меня выявили слабость правых средней и большой ягодичной - на них и упражнения. + одно на 2 больших ягодичных. + упражнение на косую мышцу живота справа. И это первые два дня.
Третий - на икроножные и на мышцы живота. 
Четвертый - упражнения на квардратные мышцы, а именно справа на растяжение, а слева на укрепление. 
Пятый - начало обучения ходьбе, положение ног , работа ягодичных мышц, положение ноги. Пока всё)

Хочу также сказать, что кинезиология и мануальная терапия с остеопатией не панацея конечно. Видно, что работают грамотно, но есть и те, кому даже на чуть - чуть не помогает такое воздействие. С женщиной разговорился, у неё опухоль в позвоночнике, её Алесеев лечил 5 сеансов - боли не уменьшились, вот так вот. Или взять например грыжу большую секвкстрированную , или стеноз сложный, тоже врядли поможет...


----------



## 44Евгений44 (30 Окт 2016)

Всем привет. Вот и прошел я полный курс в этом центре. Состояние улучшилось безусловно, но небольшие боли остались. Выдали упражнения, будем делать, посмотрим будет ли эффект. Кстати говоря, врачи из этого центра тоже выписывают хондропротекторы, мне выписали хонда дринк, либо глюкозамин+хондроитин. 
Итог:
- уменьшение болей
- научился немного тестировать основные мышцы
- научился правильно ходить
- показали, как устранять самостоятельно фиксации в пояснице
- специальная лфк исходя из вашего состояния (сколиоз и т.д.)
Дорого конечно обошлось, явно не по карману студента, но в целом доволен качеством оказываемых услуг.


----------



## Evenelf (30 Окт 2016)

Не так уж Алексеев и скрывает причины нарушений. Где то он говорил что причины может быть 3, это триггерные зоны, пережатие нерва и неправильное положение в пространстве.
*44Евгений44*, у Вас вроде бы грыж в пояснице не было, с чем тогда связывали радикулопатию?


----------



## 44Евгений44 (30 Окт 2016)

Evenelf написал(а):


> Не так уж Алексеев и скрывает причины нарушений. Где то он говорил что причины может быть 3, это триггерные зоны, пережатие нерва и неправильное положение в пространстве.
> *44Евгений44*, у Вас вроде бы грыж в пояснице не было, с чем тогда связывали радикулопатию?


У меня вверху есть старая грыжа L1-L2. А ещё есть гипертрофия фасеток L4-L5, за счет чего возможно ущемление корешка в боковом кармане. Стеноз короче говоря.


----------



## Колокол (30 Окт 2016)

*44Евгений44*, а видео правильной ходьбы есть?

Будет значительно интересней, если тему подхватят и поделятся впечатлениями и другие пользователи, которые прошли лечение в этом центре.


----------



## 44Евгений44 (30 Окт 2016)

Колокол написал(а):


> *44Евгений44*, а видео правильной ходьбы есть?
> 
> Будет значительно интересней, если тему подхватят и поделятся впечатлениями и другие пользователи, которые прошли лечение в этом центре.


Смотрите на его канале, всё там есть про ходьбу.


----------



## Georg_I (1 Ноя 2016)

44Евгений44 написал(а):


> мне показали 2 упражнения на самоустранение фиксаций в пояснице



*44Евгений44*, перенес сюда из вашей темы, чтобы не мешать диалогу с врачами...
Надеюсь вы не под подпиской о неразглашении ?
Что такое фиксация в пояснице и в чем суть упражнения?


----------



## 44Евгений44 (1 Ноя 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> *44Евгений44*, перенес сюда из вашей темы, чтобы не мешать диалогу с врачами...
> Надеюсь вы не под подпиской о неразглашении ?
> Что такое фиксация в пояснице и в чем суть упражнения?


Да всё просто, у меня есть небольшой левосторонний сколиоз, и имеется слабость квадратной мышцы поясницы , а справа укорочение. А при укорочении обязательно формирование мышечных блоков - фиксаций. Это временное ограничение подвижности в фасет. суставах. 
А их надо устранять , иначе потом начнется эрозия и усиление артроза.
Упражнение . И.п. - лежа на спине, руки в разные стороны ладонями вверх, поднятые согнутые в коленных и т/б суставах ноги. 
На вдохе тянемся стопами к одной ладони, а голова повернута в другую сторону, выдыхаем когда максимально стопами дотянулись к ладони. И в другую сторону также. Как-то так))


----------



## Georg_I (1 Ноя 2016)

44Евгений44 написал(а):


> стопами дотянулись к ладони


Круто! Повторить не получилось.

А есть в его методике какая-нибудь фишка при выполнении упражнений, отличие от обычной ЛФК?
Что-то, типа, как АИР описывает в теме про работу с мышцами.


----------



## 44Евгений44 (1 Ноя 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> Круто! Повторить не получилось.
> 
> А есть в его методике какая-нибудь фишка при выполнении упражнений, отличие от обычной ЛФК?
> Что-то, типа, как АИР описывает в теме про работу с мышцами.


Необязательно прям стопами пытаться задеть ладони, сколько можете...
Обычная лфк не совсем подходит для сколиоза, в этом центре впринципе всё тоже самое, та же лфк, просто избирательная для отдельных мышц в зависимости от состояния позвоночника человека.
Работы доктора АИРа не читал (


----------



## Georg_I (1 Ноя 2016)

44Евгений44 написал(а):


> в этом центре впринципе всё тоже самое, та же лфк, просто избирательная для отдельных мышц


Уточняю на всякий случай.
Правильно понимаю, что акцент делается на конкретные мышцы под конкретного пациента, но в самих упражнениях, в методике их исполнения - нет ничего ранее неизвестного?


----------



## 44Евгений44 (1 Ноя 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> Уточняю на всякий случай.
> Правильно понимаю, что акцент делается на конкретные мышцы под конкретного пациента, но в самих упражнениях, в методике их исполнения - нет ничего ранее неизвестного?


Правильно.


----------



## Georg_I (1 Ноя 2016)

*44Евгений44*, спасибо за информацию.


----------



## горошек (1 Ноя 2016)

44Евгений44 написал(а):


> Да всё просто, у меня есть небольшой левосторонний сколиоз, и имеется слабость квадратной мышцы поясницы , а справа укорочение. А при укорочении обязательно формирование мышечных блоков - фиксаций. Это временное ограничение подвижности в фасет. суставах.
> А их надо устранять , иначе потом начнется эрозия и усиление артроза.
> Упражнение . И.п. - лежа на спине, руки в разные стороны ладонями вверх, поднятые согнутые в коленных и т/б суставах ноги.
> На вдохе тянемся стопами к одной ладони, а голова повернута в другую сторону, выдыхаем когда максимально стопами дотянулись к ладони. И в другую сторону также. Как-то так))


Я тоже попробовала. Ничего не поняла. Если руки в стороны развести и тянуться стопами, то тянутся мышцы где-то в плече. Что-то я не догоняю...


----------



## дядя Саке (2 Ноя 2016)

3000 руб за раз? это с питанием-проживанием.... похоже на плацебо из бабла.


----------



## Georg_I (2 Ноя 2016)

*44Евгений44*, по упражнению вопрос - асимметричность при его выполнении у вас есть?
Имею ввиду амплитуду движения в право - в лево.


----------



## 44Евгений44 (2 Ноя 2016)

Александр Александрович написал(а):


> 3000 руб за раз? это с питанием-проживанием.... похоже на плацебо из бабла.


Сам-то понял что сказал? 


Georg_I написал(а):


> *44Евгений44*, по упражнению вопрос - асимметричность при его выполнении у вас есть?
> Имею ввиду амплитуду движения в право - в лево.


Есть небольшая ассимметричность. Но настораживают меня эти хрусты, как бы не появилась нестабильность во всей пояснице)))


----------



## Georg_I (2 Ноя 2016)

44Евгений44 написал(а):


> Есть небольшая ассимметричность.


Я пока не знаю, можно ли это упражнение рассматривать как исправляющее мышечный дисбаланс, но как тестовое - мне очень нравится. Похоже, что у Антона Алекса в загашнике много чего есть неординарного.

В зале я видел некий его аналог на турнике, и как мне объясняли - целевые именно квадратные поясницы.  Но на турнике только со здоровой спиной. И на турнике со стороны как то неэстетично выглядит.


----------



## 44Евгений44 (2 Ноя 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> Я пока не знаю, можно ли это упражнение рассматривать как исправляющее мышечный дисбаланс, но как тестовое - мне очень нравится. Похоже, что у Антона Алекса в загашнике много чего есть неординарного.
> 
> В зале я видел некий его аналог на турнике, и как мне объясняли - целевые именно квадратные поясницы.  Но на турнике только со здоровой спиной. И на турнике со стороны как то неэстетично выглядит.


А что думаете по поводу хрустов и возникновения нестабильности?


----------



## Georg_I (2 Ноя 2016)

44Евгений44 написал(а):


> А что думаете по поводу хрустов и возникновения нестабильности?


Рад бы помочь, но у меня не хрустит, даже не представляю что это такое .
О нестабильности в позвоночнике у меня выработалось свое особое представление, очень спорное может быть, и единственное решение - это укрепление мышечного корсета. Про оперативное решение мы не говорим.
Но само это понятие - укрепление мышечного корсета, настолько неоднозначно, спорно, что я перестал даже разговаривать на эту тему. Есть много переводных статей по этой проблеме, но не могу здесь размещать на них ссылки, т.к. они опубликованы на сайтах с коммерческой деятельностью.
Противоречивость взглядов по этой проблеме, на мой взгляд, объясняется тем, что разным людям подходят и разные методы укрепления этого корсета.


----------



## дядя Саке (2 Ноя 2016)

44Евгений44 написал(а):


> Сам-то понял что сказал?


 В твоем случае облегчение наступит после 100к руб. Хотя своей агрессивностью ты напоминаешь наивного челябинского маркетолога-я про это.


----------



## 44Евгений44 (2 Ноя 2016)

Александр Александрович написал(а):


> В твоем случае облегчение наступит после 100к руб. Хотя своей агрессивностью ты напоминаешь наивного челябинского маркетолога-я про это.


100 к? А что не 200 к? Что-то мало берешь)))


----------



## Georg_I (2 Ноя 2016)

Горячие финские парни , остыньте.
Хорошая тема, первый реальный отзыв, не стоит в ней "мусорить".


----------



## дядя Саке (2 Ноя 2016)

Да не вопрос, я 200 плачу, пока доволен, тот-же кроссовер с лямками на ногах)) Если углубиться, могут и тибетскую технику показать, для избранных...
Всем пис))


----------



## 44Евгений44 (2 Ноя 2016)

Специально для Александра. 3000 = тестирование мышц, массаж, мануальная терапия/остеопатия, подбор упражнений, в конце обучение ходьбе. В Екатеринбурге, городе, в котором я живу, один сеанс мануальной терапии или остеопатии - 2000 р. Это я у Сергея Николаевича лечился. А у Алексеева 6000 за раз. И люди идут, мужики приезжают.


----------



## дядя Саке (2 Ноя 2016)

Это другое дело, у нас в КЗ скромнее, примерно 2000 будет. Здоровых всем позвоночников и других органов))


----------



## 44Евгений44 (3 Ноя 2016)

Хотелось бы добавить комментарий о правильной походке. Носки стоп строго вперед или чуть в стороны. Когда идете включайте ягодичные мышцы - ими как бы выталкиваете ногу вперед. Так происходит стабилизация таза и он не заваливается в сторону. И движение плечами для работы квадратной и косой мышц живота.


----------



## дядя Саке (3 Ноя 2016)

У нас сейчас мода, во время занятий таз ремнем перевязывать, говорят после двух месяцев вся нестабильность пройдет. Не делали так?


----------



## 44Евгений44 (3 Ноя 2016)

Александр Александрович написал(а):


> У нас сейчас мода, во время занятий таз ремнем перевязывать, говорят после двух месяцев вся нестабильность пройдет. Не делали так?


Мне так не делали, но такая штука действительно есть. Алексеев в одном из видео указывает на то, что при явной нестабильности кпс таз надо ремнем фиксировать, и тогда будут улучшения. Не знаю насколько это всё верно конечно, но им виднее))


----------



## дядя Саке (3 Ноя 2016)

Делают такой тест, стоя руки по швам,  взгляд вперед, шаг правой, назад, шаг левой, если шаги разные по длине значить есть перекос в тазовых мышцах.
Потом перевязывают, шаги примерно одинаковые... Идея, я как понял, -одна сторона сильнее и поэтому искривляется позвоночник. Еще такой тест, сидя, руки согнуты в локтях параллельно полу, врач давит вниз в районе локтя, у меня одна рука держит вторая (с которой стороны болит мпд) нет.


----------



## Evenelf (3 Ноя 2016)

Я бы предложил создать тему в разделе "разное" и назвать вроде "Пытливые делятся опытом" или как то так. На самом деле было бы хорошо чтобы мы могли делиться своим пациентным опытом и мыслями и полученными знаниями и под наблюдением врачей чтобы поправляли при необходимости.

Например при походке ягодичная будет больше отталкивать туловище попрыгунчик, а выносить ногу вперёд будет поясничная, т.е. на шаг левой ногой правая ягодица отталкивает а левая поясничная выносит ногу вперёд и если акцентировать внимание на выношении ноги вперёд не зная что там да как то можно концентрироваться и напрягать больше поясничную.



Александр Александрович написал(а):


> Потом перевязывают, шаги примерно одинаковые... Идея, я как понял, -одна сторона сильнее и поэтому искривляется позвоночник.


Если исходить из уроков Алексеева то без перевязки есть нестабильность в месте прикрепления мышцы и она соответственно не работает, а с перевязкой включается.

Кто за отдельную тему?? Я за!


----------



## дядя Саке (3 Ноя 2016)

*Evenelf*, за двумя руками, только надо правильно бы назвать.


----------



## Evenelf (4 Ноя 2016)

"Предотвращаем и восстанавливаемся или что может сделать пытливый при болях в спине" в разделе "Делимся опытом..."
Как раз можно будет обсуждать нарастающие проблемы с прицельной точностью или вопросы "гармоничного" восстановления чтобы опорно-двигательный аппарат работал точно, слаженно и без неприятных сюрпризов.


----------



## горошек (4 Ноя 2016)

> Кто за отдельную тему?? Я за!


Я тоже за. Ещё бы сам Алексеев к нам в эту тему подтянулся


----------



## Georg_I (4 Ноя 2016)

горошек написал(а):


> Ещё бы сам Алексеев к нам в эту тему подтянулся



На это вряд ли можно рассчитывать.



горошек написал(а):


> Я тоже за



Я вот только не понял о чем тема, если про кинезиологию, то предлагаю название - "Кинезиология глазами пациента".
Но можно было бы и здесь обсуждать, если конечно Евгений не против.


----------



## горошек (4 Ноя 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> На это вряд ли можно рассчитывать.


Ну потому и смайлики стоят соответствующие.


----------



## Evenelf (4 Ноя 2016)

Мне кажется что эта тема больше для отзывов о лечении в центре в Чебоксарах, а вот как самому определить какие то нарушения можно выделить в отдельную тему. Если просто болит спина или нога или уже есть грыжа  то можно поискать асимметрию и тут можно делиться опытом и как с этим справляться, может самомассаж или просто массаж а далее какие упражнения применять при асимметрии. Да и про походку хотя бы, как научиться правильно ходить, кто что предпринял. И тут дело не только в Алексееве, у него манера изложения такая доходчивая, врачи этого форума тоже разбираются в мышечных нарушениях.


----------



## 44Евгений44 (4 Ноя 2016)

Evenelf написал(а):


> Мне кажется что эта тема больше для отзывов о лечении в центре в Чебоксарах, а вот как самому определить какие то нарушения можно выделить в отдельную тему. Если просто болит спина или нога или уже есть грыжа  то можно поискать асимметрию и тут можно делиться опытом и как с этим справляться, может самомассаж или просто массаж а далее какие упражнения применять при асимметрии. Да и про походку хотя бы, как научиться правильно ходить, кто что предпринял. И тут дело не только в Алексееве, у него манера изложения такая доходчивая, врачи этого форума тоже разбираются в мышечных нарушениях.


Задумка хорошая однозначно, но это получится очень много материала в одной теме, если рассматривать и мышцы , стабилизирующие таз, и стабилизирующие лопатку, и про мышцы в области ног и шеи, и про правильную походку сказать. Надо будет как-то структурировать материал вобщем.


----------



## дядя Саке (4 Ноя 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> "Кинезиология глазами пациента".


Еще можно выкладывать комплексы упражнений с комментариями.


----------



## Georg_I (4 Ноя 2016)

Александр Александрович написал(а):


> Еще можно выкладывать комплексы упражнений с комментариями.


 *Александр Александрович*, только выкладывать надо неординарные упражнения, малоизвестные, и обязательно с комментариями. Как пример - фиксация таза ремнем.
А то набросают все подряд, благо ютуб предоставляет для этого безграничные возможности.
И нужны не столько упражнения, сколько обсуждение принципов, лежащих в основе восстановления правильного двигательного стереотипа.
Как говорит Доктор Ступин - важно не что, а как.


----------



## Evenelf (4 Ноя 2016)

Так кто создаст??


----------



## Georg_I (4 Ноя 2016)

Evenelf написал(а):


> Так кто создаст??


Дорогу молодым!



Georg_I написал(а):


> "Кинезиология глазами пациента".


Неправильное все-таки название - пациент, реально увидевший все своими глазами, всего один.

Может как-то так - "Принципы восстановления двигательного стереотипа".


----------



## Georg_I (4 Ноя 2016)

И начать можно с


Александр Александрович написал(а):


> во время занятий таз ремнем перевязывать


В чем идея, у кого есть результат и т.п.


----------



## Evenelf (4 Ноя 2016)

"Принципы восстановления мышечного скелета", всё же тема о мышцах а двигательный стереотип у всех уникальный под свои кости.


----------



## Georg_I (4 Ноя 2016)

Я решил взять на себя ответственность
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/26178/


----------



## андрей01 (16 Ноя 2016)

Автор,как ощущения? На сколько легче стало? И еще вопрос,как я понимаю жилье сам арендовал или они помогают с поиском жилья? И цена вопроса.


----------



## дядя Саке (16 Ноя 2016)

Автор женился и все сразу прошло, лучший способ кстати))


----------



## 44Евгений44 (16 Ноя 2016)

Александр Александрович написал(а):


> Автор женился и все сразу прошло, лучший способ кстати))


На носу армейка, женитьба отменяется)


андрей01 написал(а):


> Автор,как ощущения? На сколько легче стало? И еще вопрос,как я понимаю жилье сам арендовал или они помогают с поиском жилья? И цена вопроса.


Болит периодически. Легче стало наполовину примерно. Жилье сам арендовал , но и в клинике дают телефоны проверенных людей. Насчет цены - там в зависимости от курса. Есть, где только мануальная и массаж, а есть с лфк. 15-25 т.р.


----------



## андрей01 (16 Ноя 2016)

44Евгений44 написал(а):


> На носу армейка, женитьба отменяется)
> *44Евгений44*, болит периодически. Легче стало наполовину примерно. Жилье сам арендовал , но и в клинике дают телефоны проверенных людей. Насчет цены - там в зависимости от курса. Есть, где только мануальная и массаж, а есть с лфк. 15-25 т.р.


Понял. У вас я правильно понимаю что было вместе с лфк? Я так представляю суммарно все выходит в районе 50тр за все? (переезд,жилье,манипуляции)


----------



## 44Евгений44 (16 Ноя 2016)

андрей01 написал(а):


> *44Евгений44*, понял. У вас я правильно понимаю что было вместе с лфк? Я так представляю суммарно все выходит в районе 50тр за все? (переезд,жилье,манипуляции)


Да, я взял курс вместе с лфк. У меня ушло 53 т.р. , советую брать с запасом на всякий случай.


----------



## Georg_I (16 Ноя 2016)

44Евгений44 написал(а):


> Легче стало наполовину примерно.



*44Евгений44*, обычно, за редким исключением, так и бывает после правильного курса мануальной и массажа.
От лечения в чудо-центре кинезиологии ожидалось большего .
Чудо, так понимаю, не состоялось.


----------



## 44Евгений44 (17 Ноя 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> *44Евгений44*, обычно, за редким исключением, так и бывает после правильного курса мануальной и массажа.
> От лечения в чудо-центре кинезиологии ожидалось большего .
> Чудо, так понимаю, не состоялось.


А почему чудо-центр? Самый обычный центр. Я думаю всё от случая конкретного зависит. Раз боли всё-таки остались, хоть и меньшие, значит случай запущенный)


----------



## Ирина.Е (17 Ноя 2016)

Добавлю отзыв.
Я прошла курс в этом центре. Не жалею ни разу.
Один из достигнутых результатов на снимках (слева -до, справа  - после, разница пол-года):



На последнем МРТ в описании слово "сколиоз" уже отсутствует.
Хотя, конечно, сколиозом мои проблемы не ограничивались.


----------



## 44Евгений44 (17 Ноя 2016)

Ирина.Е написал(а):


> Добавлю отзыв.
> Я прошла курс в этом центре. Не жалею ни разу.
> Один из достигнутых результатов на снимках (слева -до, справа  - после, разница пол-года):
> 
> ...


Отличный  результат!)


----------



## Ирина.Е (17 Ноя 2016)

Забыла добавить. Лет мне уже много. И считается, что в моем возрасте сколиоз уже не лечится.



44Евгений44 написал(а):


> Отличный  результат!)


На этот результат я очень активно работала )) Уже почти год прошел, а я всё упражнения по 2 раза в день делаю. И бросать это дело не собираюсь, оно того стоит. И спасибо, конечно, Сергею Николаевичу за правильно подобранные упражнения!


----------



## 44Евгений44 (17 Ноя 2016)

Ирина.Е написал(а):


> На этот результат я очень активно работала )) Уже почти год прошел, а я всё упражнения по 2 раза в день делаю. И бросать это дело не собираюсь, оно того стоит. И спасибо, конечно, Сергею Николаевичу за правильно подобранные упражнения!


Очень похвально конечно) А Вы весь год выполняли только упражнения , которые Вам советовал Сергей Николаевич, или со временем как-то меняли программу? Ездили ли Вы на контрольный осмотр снова к ним?


----------



## Ирина.Е (17 Ноя 2016)

Немного добавила. Со временем убрала кое-что из асимметрии. Но основа осталась.
Ездила, и скоро снова собираюсь (мне не очень далеко). Есть  пара вопросов по результатам МРТ.


----------



## Тигги (18 Ноя 2016)

Ирина.Е написал(а):


> что в моем возрасте сколиоз уже не лечится


 Нет, лечится, особенно если мерить сколиоз лежа по снимкам мрт.


----------



## leo1980 (18 Ноя 2016)

Тигги написал(а):


> Нет, лечится, особенно если мерить сколиоз лежа по снимкам мрт.


Я вот думал, кто первый напишет про это


----------



## Тигги (18 Ноя 2016)

leo1980 написал(а):


> Я вот думал, кто первый напишет про это


 Еще бы! 10 месяцев не могу прийти в себя, после того как кинезиолог прислушался к "дыханию" моих костей.


----------



## Georg_I (18 Ноя 2016)

Тигги написал(а):


> Еще бы! 10 месяцев не могу прийти в себя, после того как кинезиолог прислушался к "дыханию" моих костей.


Это был остеопат .


----------



## Тигги (18 Ноя 2016)

Ага, кинезиологоподобный. Главное специальность не сертифицируется, не лицензируется. И к ответственности не призвать, он как бы не врач.


----------



## Georg_I (18 Ноя 2016)

Тигги написал(а):


> Ага, кинезиологоподобный. Главное специальность не сертифицируется, не лицензируется. И к ответственности не призвать, он как бы не врач.


 *Тигги*, я критически отношусь к кинезиологии.
Но хочу сказать в защиту обсуждаемого в этой теме кинезиолога - Антона Алексеева.
Он дипломированный врач. В одном из своих многочисленных видео он объясняет чем его подход отличается от мануальной терапии и остеопатии.



Ирина.Е написал(а):


> Забыла добавить. Лет мне уже много.





Ирина.Е написал(а):


> И бросать это дело не собираюсь


 *Ирина.Е*, вы молодец!
Главное, что вы занимаетесь и вам это помогает.
А был ли сколиоз - это уже вторично.


----------



## Тигги (18 Ноя 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> я критически отношусь к кинезиологии.
> Но хочу сказать в защиту обсуждаемого в этой теме кинезиолога - Антона Алексеева.
> Он дипломированный врач. В одном из своих многочисленных видео он объясняет чем его подход отличается от мануальной терапии и остеопатии.


 Лично я ничего не имею против Алексеева, я его знать не знаю и знать не хочу. С меня одного шибко "талантливого" кинезиолога хватило.  В разговоре с юристами я выяснила, что специальность "кинезиолог" не лицензируется и не подлежит сертификации.


----------



## doc (18 Ноя 2016)

Меня в своё время сразил наповал "основной постулат прикладной кинезиологии:_ пациента вылечить нельзя. Пациент может вылечиться только сам"._
Боюсь, что благодаря титанической активности некоторых российских врачей, уверовавших в кинезиологию, эта псевдонаука в ближайшие годы может стать одной из официально признанных.
Эти ребята явочным путём уже захватили ряд кафедр мануальной терапии в нашей стране, и теперь там врачам-слушателям под видом мануальной терапии втюхивают эту заразу.
Всем любителям кинезиологических бредней советую почитать труды основоположника этого мракобесного учения Джорджа Гудхарта или кого-нибудь из его приспешников (Джон Тай, Донна Иден и т.д.). Окунитесь в средневековье!
Для примера приведу всего лишь один перл из Гудхарта:
"... человеческий организм представляет собой структурное, биохимическое и психологическое триединство и обладает врождённой способностью к выздоровлению благодаря *внутренне присущему врождённому разуму его структур*".


----------



## 44Евгений44 (18 Ноя 2016)

Тигги написал(а):


> Лично я ничего не имею против Алексеева, я его знать не знаю и знать не хочу. С меня одного шибко "талантливого" кинезиолога хватило.  В разговоре с юристами я выяснила, что специальность "кинезиолог" не лицензируется и не подлежит сертификации.


Это действительно так, никто и не отрицает. Можно видео парочку глянуть и считаться полноправным кинезиологом, никак не регулируется. А чем Вам не понравился прием у данного специалиста, были ли мышечные тесты?


----------



## Тигги (18 Ноя 2016)

44Евгений44 написал(а):


> Можно видео парочку глянуть и считаться полноправным кинезиологом,


вот-вот!
"Проказница Мартышка,

Осел,

Козел

Да косолапый Мишка

Затеяли сыграть Квартет.

Достали нот, баса, альта, две скрипки

И сели на лужок под липки, -

Пленять своим искусством свет.

Ударили в смычки, дерут, а толку нет."
С мышцами не могут научиться работать, о чувствительности рук я вообще молчу.


----------



## дядя Саке (18 Ноя 2016)

*doc*, а ваша догма какова в целом?


----------



## doc (18 Ноя 2016)

О догмах - это к кинезиологам.
Их учение не имеет доказательств, и его нужно принимать на веру. То есть всё как в секте.
Я за доказательную медицину.


----------



## leo1980 (18 Ноя 2016)

doc написал(а):


> О догмах - это к кинезиологам.
> Их учение не имеет доказательств, и его нужно принимать на веру. То есть всё как в секте.
> Я за доказательную медицину.


----------



## дядя Саке (18 Ноя 2016)

*doc*, мнение в целом, как профильного врача, можете озвучить? Кому верить невропатологам или хирургам, ибо говорят все разное.


----------



## Ирина.Е (18 Ноя 2016)

Мне невролог не помог вообще, боль снялась только на время приема лекарств.
Мануальный терапевт (вертеброневролог )))) тоже не помог, да еще и хуже сделал.
А кинезилог (не Алексеев, а его коллега Анисимов) поработал только с теми позвонками, с которыми нужно. И только в ту сторону, в которую нужно (в отличие от обычных мануальщиков, которые работают вправо и влево, на-авось). И упражнения предложил отдельные на правые и левые мышцы (по результатам тестов).
В итоге от сколиоза ничего не осталось ( и это видно не только по "снимкам, сделанным лежа"), а грыжа медленно, но верно уменьшается. Про общее улучшение самочувствия и говорить  излишне.
Так почему я не должна верить кинезиологам?
Справедливости ради скажу, что "кинезиолог" для меня не равно "волшебный исцелитель". Прежде, чем обратиться в эту клинику, я просмотрела все видео Алексеева. И поняла, что все очень логично и обоснованно. Потому и поверила. Поверила ему  и его методике, а не всем кинезиологам мира. Кстати, он и сам неоднократно говорил, что хочет уйти от слова  "кинезиология", поскольку оно уже прочно ассоциируется с шарлатанством, благодаря недоучкам.
А еще говорил, что это всего-лишь инструмент для определения проблем с мышцами, и только. А уж что делать с этими проблемами - решает специалист (если повезет) или неспециалист (как часто бывает).



doc написал(а):


> Всем любителям кинезиологических бредней советую почитать труды основоположника этого мракобесного учения Джорджа Гудхарта или кого-нибудь из его приспешников (Джон Тай, Донна Иден и т.д.). Окунитесь в средневековье!


Вот ничего мракобесного я в центре кинезиологии не увидела! А я очень прагматичный человек. Скорее всего, в кинезиологии действительно есть какая-то фигня псевдонаучная. И Алексеев сам озвучивал письма некоторых пациентов таких кинезиологов. Но умные люди (которые работают в этом центре) берут от кинезиологии только рациональное, а мистику оставляют за бортом.
Все, что я там видела, вполне согласуется с законами физики. А для меня это главное.
И хочу напомнить, что тема не про кинезиологию вообще, а про конкретную клинику.

Резюме:
В этом центре работают грамотные мануальные терапевты, использующие в своей работе отличный диагностический инструмент, которым не владеют другие. Вот и все.


----------



## Evenelf (19 Ноя 2016)

Ирина.Е написал(а):


> Резюме:
> В этом центре работают грамотные мануальные терапевты, использующие в своей работе отличный диагностический инструмент, которым не владеют другие. Вот и все.


Другие тоже владеют (не все конечно), но не все говорят что это кинезиология. Многое ведь на самом деле проще, в целом это работа с мышцами. Далеко не каждый мануальный терапевт работающий с мышцами причислит себя к кинезиологам.


----------



## 44Евгений44 (19 Ноя 2016)

Evenelf написал(а):


> Другие тоже владеют (не все конечно), но не все говорят что это кинезиология. Многое ведь на самом деле проще, в целом это работа с мышцами. Далеко не каждый мануальный терапевт работающий с мышцами причислит себя к кинезиологам.


Правильно, а откуда у них сертификаты о том, что они освоили этот метод диагностики? Мы сейчас говорим именно про кинезиологию, у других специалистов возможно другие методы, также успешно практикующиеся.  И вообще,  дело не в методе, а в мозгах специалиста. Беда возникает тогда, когда у специалиста-кинезиолога нет базы в виде мануальной терапии, или хотя бы остеопатии. А такое сейчас много где, к сожалению.


----------



## Ирина.Е (19 Ноя 2016)

Тигги написал(а):


> В разговоре с юристами я выяснила, что специальность "кинезиолог" не лицензируется и не подлежит сертификации.


Это так, но что это меняет? Мануальные терапевты сертифицируются, но результата это тоже не гарантирует, и от проблем не страхует. Не скажу про всех, но большинство из них ориентировано просто на обезболивание ( что временно, и то не всегда получается). Могу так говорить, поскольку имею опыт общения с этими специалистами, а за одним была замужем)))


----------



## 44Евгений44 (22 Ноя 2016)

Сделал на днях МРТ - всё по старому, без отрицательной динамики. Месяц после посещения этого центра. К чему я это - это признак компетентности этих специалистов)


----------



## Evenelf (22 Ноя 2016)

44Евгений44 написал(а):


> это признак компетентности этих специалистов


Можно подробнее?? То ли ирония, то ли нет.


----------



## 44Евгений44 (22 Ноя 2016)

Evenelf написал(а):


> Можно подробнее?? То ли ирония, то ли нет.


Мне же там манипуляции как-никак делали , могли и л1-л2 старую грыжу зацепить, растормошить этот сегмент, да что угодно можно сделать...


----------



## Georg_I (22 Ноя 2016)

44Евгений44 написал(а):


> ...это признак компетентности этих специалистов)





44Евгений44 написал(а):


> Мне же там манипуляции как-никак делали , могли и л1-л2 старую грыжу зацепить, растормошить этот сегмент, да что угодно можно сделать...


Удалось унести ноги без травм и синяков - уже хорошо.
Неплохой критерий оценки работы .


----------



## 44Евгений44 (22 Ноя 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> Удалось унести ноги без травм и синяков - уже хорошо.
> Неплохой критерий оценки работы .


В наше время да


----------



## Ирина.Е (22 Ноя 2016)

Я подобный вопрос Алексееву задавала, про опасность манипуляций при наличии грыжи, если делать манипуляции на соседнем с ней позвонке. Признал, что есть риск увеличения грыжи. Но сказал, что этот момент учитывают, и при больших грыжах используют для декомпрессии "специальные техники" (не знаю верить ли этому ).
У меня как раз так и было (манипуляция на соседнем позвонке, традиционная). На последнем МРТ от грыжи осталось 3 мм.


Georg_I написал(а):


> Удалось унести ноги без травм и синяков - уже хорошо.


А я вот без синяков не обошлась.  Много понаставили


----------



## Georg_I (22 Ноя 2016)

Ирина.Е написал(а):


> А я вот без синяков не обошлась. Много понаставили


После такого просто обязаны были жениться...


----------



## горошек (22 Ноя 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> После такого просто обязаны были жениться...


Две беды: сначала синяки, а потом ещё и замуж за них выходи?....


----------



## Georg_I (22 Ноя 2016)

*Ирина.Е*, вы на нас не сердитесь, остеохондрозники - народ приколистый, это такая реакция защитная...


----------



## Ирина.Е (23 Ноя 2016)

А на что тут сердиться?


----------



## Georg_I (23 Ноя 2016)

Ирина.Е написал(а):


> А на что тут сердиться?


Нет чтобы посочувствовать, поинтересоваться - что это такое эти ужасные кинезиологи с вами делали.
В видео об этом молчок, ни гу-гу. 
"Заманухой" значит занимается молодой и симпатичный Антон Алексеев, а синяки ставят другие.

*Ирина.Е*, а какое личное впечатление произвел на вас сам Алексеев?
Когда я смотрю его видео, такое впечатление, что он все время сдерживается, чтобы не рассмеяться.


----------



## Ирина.Е (23 Ноя 2016)

У меня по видео такое же впечатление было. А в жизни я этого не заметила вообще. Хотя, я же с ним лично не общалась, только в коридоре видела, ну и слышала за занавеской.
Самыми приветливыми и улыбчивыми мне показались массажисты  Но и про врачей ничего плохого не скажу. Вообще, за культуру обслуживания - твердая пятерка.


----------



## Georg_I (23 Ноя 2016)

*Ирина.Е*, действительно очередь на запись в центр три месяца?


----------



## Тигги (23 Ноя 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> *Ирина.Е*, действительно очередь на запись в центр три месяца?


Обещает сколиоз поясничный и грудной исправить полностью и навсегда. Как еще нобелевскую премию не получил, удивительно...
Видео *" Как поставить позвонки на место?"* Разве позвонки стоят не на своих местах?


----------



## Ирина.Е (23 Ноя 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> *Ирина.Е*, действительно очередь на запись в центр три месяца?


Ну это к Алексееву, наверное, это же бренд . Он же не целый день принимает. Как я поняла, после 14.00 или 15.00 уже не появляется.
Я же записывалась почти год назад, к другому врачу, и только на консультацию для начала, получилось  за 5 дней. После консультации сразу записалась на курс на месяц вперед. Но это мне так удобно было, можно было  пораньше.
Сейчас и к Анисимову тоже запись увеличилась, но уж не три месяца точно.
На днях как-раз ездила на консультацию. Проблем с записью не было, предложили на выбор следующий день и еще пару дней в течение недели.


----------



## Ирина.Е (23 Ноя 2016)

Тигги написал(а):


> Разве позвонки стоят не на своих местах?


На своих, конечно! Просто немного повернуты, обычное дело 
А откуда столько агрессии к тем, кто ничего плохого лично Вам не сделал?


----------



## Тигги (23 Ноя 2016)

Ирина.Е написал(а):


> А откуда столько агрессии к тем, кто ничего плохого лично Вам не сделал?


 Нет никакой агрессии, Вам показалось.  Название ролика " Как поставить позвонки на место?" меня удивило, разве позвонки стоят не на своих местах? И его обещание исправить полностью сколиоз поясничный и грудной, ниже в диалогах с пользователями, меня тоже озадачил... Косметику подправить можно работой с мышцами, но вот градусы, я не верю. Через какое время все вернется обратно, день, два?


----------



## Ирина.Е (23 Ноя 2016)

Думаю, что через день два вернется то, что также быстро "исправлено". А то, что исправлялось целый год должно быть поосновательнее. Ну это мне так кажется, дилетанту)))
Кстати, мой последний снимок (без сколиоза) сделан через два месяца после отмены асимметричных упражнений, которыми этот эффект и достигался. Да там и без снимка все видно.


Тигги написал(а):


> Косметику подправить можно работой с мышцами, но вот градусы, я не верю.


Так градусы мышцами и формируются. Если левая мышца укорочена, а правая "мертвая", тогда и получается угол влево. Тренируем нужную мышцу - исправляем ситуацию.


----------



## Тигги (23 Ноя 2016)

Ирина.Е написал(а):


> Так градусы мышцами и формируются. Если левая мышца укорочена, а правая "мертвая", тогда и получается угол влево. Тренируем нужную мышцу - исправляем ситуацию.


 Здорово. 
 Зачем тогда "ставить позвонки на место"?


----------



## Ирина.Е (23 Ноя 2016)

Чтобы устранить компрессию нерва. Из-за этого может не работать  мышца, и не одна.


----------



## Georg_I (23 Ноя 2016)

Ирина.Е написал(а):


> Тренируем нужную мышцу...



*Ирина.Е*, какая методика тренировки - машем руками ногами, образно говоря?
Я имею ввиду, что для тренировки мышц не используются отягощения, тренажеры, другие способы силовой тренировки?


----------



## Ирина.Е (23 Ноя 2016)

*Georg_I*, упражнения, которые предлагали мне там, были исключительно "со своим весом" (ну и еще очень любят использовать дверной косяк). Как я понимаю, потому-что мышцы-то изначально слабые были, нерабочие. Со временем я добавила утяжелители и "резинку". Алексеев тоже это в своих роликах рекомендует.
Вот что касается сколиоза, то у меня прогресс начался с использованием утяжелителя на ногу (начала с 0,5 кг, потом дошла до 1,5кг).
А вообще да, все рекомендации для домашних занятий, во всяком случае у меня.


----------



## leo1980 (23 Ноя 2016)

*Ирина.Е*, 
в большинстве случаев, все имеют стандартный дисбаланс - правши, конечно могут еще быть свои нюансы в виде осложнений, то основа как говорится одна.

я к чему - если у вас типичные нарушения правши, как у многих, то база с упражнениями будет одна - значит ......

милости просим, напишите какие упражнения Вам были рекомендованы, всем будет интересно, да и сравним кто что предлагает.


----------



## Ирина.Е (23 Ноя 2016)

*leo1980*, упражнения на большие и среднюю (одну) ягодичные, косую (одну) живота, поясничные (асимметричные упражнения), квадратные поясницы (асимметричные упражнения), пресс, икроножные, задние большеберцовые, задние дельты, подключичные, малые грудные, широчайшие, тазобедренные суставы, и еще что-то (не поняла на что именно))). Это то, что вспомнила сразу.
Никакой экзотики, за исключением пары упражнений на растяжку. 
Возможно, база одна, не спорю. Вопрос в том, как применять эти упражнения.
Алексеев утверждает, что упражнение может быть бесполезным или даже вредным, если мышца не способна нормально работать. И начинать тренировку нужно после восстановления работоспособности мышцы. Возможно, это спорно. И у меня возникали сомнения на тему, что это просто маркетинг . Но я на себе убедилась, что такое действительно есть. Очень долго не было эффекта от упражнений на дельту, был даже обратный эффект (проблемы с трапецией). 
А то, что дисбаланс имеет стандартный характер, я тоже замечала по отзывам пациентов. Как минимум, у троих тот же набор, что и у меня )))


----------



## leo1980 (23 Ноя 2016)

*Ирина.Е*, 
спасибо, вот хоть кто то конкретику начал писать, а не .........
я не много уточню, ок?

косую (одну) живота - это какое упражнение?
поясничные (асимметричные упражнения) - имеется в виду подвздошно поясничная мышца или разгибатели, если разгибатели, то что за асимметричное упражнение?


----------



## Ирина.Е (23 Ноя 2016)

leo1980 написал(а):


> косую (одну) живота - это какое упражнение?


Самое обычное, какое все делают (скручивание), только статика а не динамика.


leo1980 написал(а):


> поясничные (асимметричные упражнения) - имеется в виду подвздошно поясничная мышца или разгибатели


Это подвздошно-поясничная.


----------



## leo1980 (23 Ноя 2016)

*Ирина.Е*,
спасибо,
вы редкий посетитель форума, который там был и пишите свои впечатления подробно.
у вас нет рентгенов до и после стоя, или может замеряли углы по гребням таза?

можно конечно, сделать любительскую площадку, что как  тестировать, как что проверять, как расслаблять, какие упражнения - инфы хватает и в учебниках и инете.

многое можно и самому сделать.


----------



## Ирина.Е (23 Ноя 2016)

Да? А мне кажется, никакой конкретики не писала .
Рентгенов не было, только МРТ поясницы. И замеров тоже не было. Я про косой таз в принципе впервые в Чебоксарах услышала 
Что касается самостоятельного тестирования, то здесь я сильно сомневаюсь, очень сильно. Опять же, позвонки самостоятельно тоже не поправишь. Да и не поймешь, с каким именно из них проблема.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (23 Ноя 2016)

Тигги написал(а):


> Видео *" Как поставить позвонки на место?"* Разве позвонки стоят не на своих местах?


Поддерживаю! Позвонки стоят на своих местах! Надо работать с мышцами, а не позвонки вправлять!
Это толкают народу всякую чушь, а люди верят и идут "править" позвонки! 
Это инквизиция!


----------



## Ирина.Е (23 Ноя 2016)

Больше спорить ни с кем не буду. Кто-то упрямо твердит "Не верю!" и остается со своей болью. Кто-то приходит за помощью и получает ее (в основном те, кто не получил ее от других врачей). Я верю, потому что проверила на себе.
Все имеют право на собственное мнение. Мое мнение - не очень разумно твердить "Я не верю потому что я не верю!"


----------



## Тигги (23 Ноя 2016)

Ирина.Е.,никто с Вами не спорит. Вы нашли своего врача-это большая удача.  *Исправить* *сколиоз* у *взрослого* человека консервативными методами невозможно.


----------



## Ирина.Е (23 Ноя 2016)

*Тигги*, а это Ваше мнение. Наверное, Вам так проще мириться со своими проблемами. Не буду мешать.


----------



## lio80 (23 Ноя 2016)

Ирина.Е написал(а):


> *Тигги*, а это Ваше мнение....


Скажу больше... и у разных врачей на это разное мнение) Вот где веселуха то для нас, пациентов)


----------



## Бум (23 Ноя 2016)

Лечился у Алекссева весной 60тыс.руб лечение +20 тыс. дорога + 20 тыс. проживание=100 тыс. руб. приехал с жалобами - сказали решаемо помочь сможем. итог лечения: вернулся домой с теми же симптомами но только уже без 100 тыс руб.  через пол года выполнения упражнений все на том же месте.))))) интресная наука кинезиология))))))))    прям так и тянется в карман пациента. Надо попросить Алексеева снять видео о том что делать если нет результата от его суперсхемы  и как облапошенному пациенту забрать обратно немаленькие деньги. или он сам думает что он всех своих пациентов прямо таки вылечивает....сам знаю лично -х людей которые такого же мнения как и я  . говорили вылечим - толку нет. но виноват сам что туда поперся

а смаое главное нет никакой доказательной базы в лечении. спрашиваю у массажиста а что ты сейчас делаешь - лечу мышцы говорит. спрашиваю каким образом - ну вот убираю укорочение лестничной мышцы руками. и каким образом после 10 процедур и кто самое главное ответит на вопрос  на сколько онн убрал мне укорочение этой мыщцы на 2см на 3см или на 5см? и на сколько вообще нужно убрать это укорочение чтоб мышца таким образом вылечилась........лечение это когда вот обследование ДО   а вот снимок ПОСЛЕ  положительна динамика есть, симптомы ушли проблема устранена. а тут..................например, к стоматологу пришел с болью деньги заплатил  зуб вылечили. спасибо стоматологу - пошел довольный домой результат ест виден и доказан.


----------



## Evenelf (24 Ноя 2016)

*Бум*, а у кого ещё лечились??


----------



## 44Евгений44 (24 Ноя 2016)

Бум написал(а):


> а смаое главное нет никакой доказательной базы в лечении. спрашиваю у массажиста а что ты сейчас делаешь - лечу мышцы говорит. спрашиваю каким образом - ну вот убираю укорочение лестничной мышцы руками. и каким образом после 10 процедур и кто самое главное ответит на вопрос  на сколько онн убрал мне укорочение этой мыщцы на 2см на 3см или на 5см? и на сколько вообще нужно убрать это укорочение чтоб мышца таким образом вылечилась........лечение это когда вот обследование ДО   а вот снимок ПОСЛЕ  положительна динамика есть, симптомы ушли проблема устранена. а тут..................например, к стоматологу пришел с болью деньги заплатил  зуб вылечили. спасибо стоматологу - пошел довольный домой результат ест виден и доказан.


Так, давайте разбираться) Что именно у вас было на мрт? Грыжа? Спондилоартроз выраженный? Или нестабильность? ... А может просто сколиоз и мышечно-тонические проблемы?
Действительно, доля правды в ваших словах имеется. При мне Алексеев лечил пациентку с раком в позвоночнике - 5 сеансов, а толку ноль. Но Алексеев взялся за неё, меня это насторожило... Как спрашивается при раке можно решить проблему мануальной терапией или остеопатией. Доказательной базы нет, это верно подмечено.


----------



## Тигги (24 Ноя 2016)

ахах ХРУМ ХРУМ,классная реклама. Не грусти, похрусти. Антон, веселый парень.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (24 Ноя 2016)

Ну, я думаю, что музыкальное сопровождение просто необходимо, это же показывает и доказывает у некоторых врачей именно факт самой работы!
А то гладить пациента вместо того, чтобы искать триггеры и работать с мышцами, так пациент ещё и задремать может ))
А тут - кр-р-расотень!
И музыки не надо! Натур-продукт - треск своих костей - любой музыки милей! )))

А ничего звучок - как снежок под ногами...


----------



## Тигги (24 Ноя 2016)

Одного понять не могу, зачем  в клинике Антона при "лечении сколиоза"- правят стопы?!


----------



## Evenelf (24 Ноя 2016)

*Тигги*, а Вы посмотрите его видео, он там подробно описывает зачем. Речь идёт о том что если стопы не в порядке то невозможна правильная работа таза, поясницы, шеи и как с верхом не работай, нарушения снизу опять приведут к нарушениям сверху. 
Вопрос насколько это является правдой. Лично я больше склоняюсь что правда. 
И зря Вы так к его хрусту относитесь, всё же он мышцы на передний план выдвигает и говорит в том числе и о триггерах.


----------



## 44Евгений44 (24 Ноя 2016)

Тигги написал(а):


> Одного понять не могу, зачем  в клинике Антона при "лечении сколиоза"- правят стопы?!


Чтоб плечи выровнялись и атлант встал на место


----------



## Georg_I (24 Ноя 2016)

Ирина.Е написал(а):


> Алексеев утверждает, что упражнение может быть бесполезным или даже вредным, если мышца не способна нормально работать. И начинать тренировку нужно после восстановления работоспособности мышцы. Возможно, это спорно. И у меня возникали сомнения на тему, что это просто маркетинг


Почему маркетинг, это один из основных постулатов кинезиологии, об этом говорит и проф. Васильева.
А вот насколько это верно, большой вопрос, но очень важный. И очень хотелось бы разобраться.
А что касается маркетинга, то да - Антон Алексеев очень умело использовал этот аспект кинезиологии для привлечения пациентов. Огромное количество людей занимается в залах. И потому, если это верно, то все наши тренировки только во вред.
Но, я почему то уверен, что он искренне верит в свою науку. "Обман" если и есть, то только в неверности догм самой кинезиологии.



Ирина.Е написал(а):


> Но я на себе убедилась, что такое действительно есть.


 *Ирина.Е*, а не могли бы подробно именно об этом аспекте рассказать?
Понятно, шквал критики не располагает, но на форуме много "скрытых" поклонников не столько кинезиологии как таковой, сколько конкретно Антона Алексеева - многим будет интересно послушать.


----------



## Ирина.Е (24 Ноя 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> Понятно, шквал критики не располагает


Не считаю это критикой. Критика должна быть конструктивной. А тут все больше голословные выкрики, за исключением одного негативного отзыва от *Бум.*  Вот он действительно имеет право на критику. Хотя, думаю,  у всех врачей есть отрицательный опыт, в том числе и у консультантов этого форума.
А про то, в  чем я убедилась на себе, я писала в том же посте. Чего ж повторяться?


----------



## Georg_I (24 Ноя 2016)

Ирина.Е написал(а):


> Чего ж повторяться?



Я про это:


Ирина.Е написал(а):


> Очень долго не было эффекта от упражнений на дельту, был даже обратный эффект (проблемы с трапецией).


Каким способом вам вернули силу мышц? Манипуляции на мышце, на точках крепления, ротация позвонков?


----------



## Ирина.Е (24 Ноя 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> Манипуляции на мышце


Это я даже не знаю что такое 
А вообще по обычной схеме - работа с триггерными точками, манипуляция на шейном позвонке. Но это не сразу получилось, на восстановление реально  много времени ушло (не один месяц). Думаю, тут сказалась также работа и над другими, соседними мышцами.
Не могу я детально рассказать, я ж не доктор.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (24 Ноя 2016)

44Евгений44 написал(а):


> Чтоб плечи выровнялись и атлант встал на место


Ага ))) И крыша черепа встала на место )))


Тигги написал(а):


> Одного понять не могу, зачем в клинике Антона при "лечении сколиоза"- правят стопы?!


Земля-то не ровная ) Когда ходим, то наступаем на ноги, они кривятся от неровностей, вот и сколиоз возникает... как-то так складывается, когда кино Алексеева гляжу.


----------



## Ирина.Е (24 Ноя 2016)

Evenelf написал(а):


> если стопы не в порядке то невозможна правильная работа таза, поясницы, шеи и как с верхом не работай, нарушения снизу опять приведут к нарушениям сверху.
> Вопрос насколько это является правдой. Лично я больше склоняюсь что правда.


Это точно правда. И утверждает это не только "сомнительный" Алексеев, но и множество других докторов.


----------



## Evenelf (24 Ноя 2016)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> Земля-то не ровная ) Когда ходим, то наступаем на ноги, они кривятся от неровностей, вот и сколиоз возникает...


В тему неровности и разной длинны ног. В одном видео для массажистов лектор говорит что проблема разной длинны ног стало проблемой для человечества только теперь когда появились ровные поверхности, а раньше когда человек передвигался постоянно по пересечённой местности и лазил по деревьям длинна ног вообще не имела никакого значения. 
Сколиоз мы сами развиваем ещё со школьной парты как говорит доктор AIR, когда есть нарушения в стопе и при ходьбе нас перекашивает как говорит Алексеев. Я вот развивал когда лежал только на левом боку перед ноутбуком опёршись на локоть. 
Тут скорее дело либо во врождённых нарушениях либо в приобретённых связанных с ровными поверхностями, ну или причины комбинированы.


----------



## Georg_I (24 Ноя 2016)

Evenelf написал(а):


> Лично я больше склоняюсь что правда.





Ирина.Е написал(а):


> Это точно правда.


Уважаемые коллеги , как то слово слух режет.
Верная или неверная теория, может так?



Ирина.Е написал(а):


> И утверждает это не только "сомнительный" Алексеев, но и множество других докторов.


О влиянии стопы действительно хорошо известно, причем и без всяких теорий - из опыта.
Приведу один пример, когда я начинал восстанавливаться с помощью силовых упражнений со штангой, первый совет опытных спортсменов был - не занимайся в кроссовках, купи штангетки, причем хорошие, даже если занимаешься с маленьким весом.
Штангетка стабилизирует стопу. И от этого очень многое зависит. Постигнув на опыте влияние стопы на мышцы ног и тазового пояса, я даже вечером делал специальные прогулки в штангетках - это привело к значительному улучшению походки.
Можно спорить, верна ли конкретная модель влияния стопы, которую предлагает Алексеев, но сам факт такого влияния достаточно легко проверить.


----------



## Georg_I (24 Ноя 2016)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> ...когда кино Алексеева гляжу.


Гляжу и вижу - есть разница!


----------



## ~Наталья~ (24 Ноя 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> Гляжу и вижу - есть разница!


Согласна ) Разница есть! Одна правая, а другая, ... представьте...  левая!...))
Но если серьёзно, то огромная разница у докторов в подходе к проблеме пациента и результаты лечения тоже, разные.
Один корифей предложил мне очень лёгкий способ забыть проблемы со спиной... Я была заворожена, и тихо спросила, предчувствуя, что сейчас услышу что-то очень важное для меня! Ответ был страшно прост! "Надели корсет, и носите, не сымая"...
Другой док просто нашёл триггеры (хотя это было очень трудоёмко, процесс был суров и для врача и для пациента! Стоны и вопли, и пот ручьём), которые мешали дышать, и несчастный позвоночник, к которому часто все проблемы сводят, был тут ни при делах.
Здоровый триггер сидел в верхней части пояснично-подвздошной мышцы. Он мешал и дышать, и желудок болел нестерпимо. Док атаковал триггер, и тот  сдался.
И я очень благодарна Андрею Петровичу, что он мне помог!
Работа с мышцами - это и есть работа.
А щёлкать и хрустеть - это может каждый, например, кто-то, в тёмных закоулках, в самый тёмный час...


----------



## leo1980 (24 Ноя 2016)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> Согласна ) Разница есть! Одна правая, а другая, ... представьте...  левая!...))
> Но если серьёзно, то огромная разница у докторов в подходе к проблеме пациента и результаты лечения тоже, разные.
> Один корифей предложил мне очень лёгкий способ забыть проблемы со спиной... Я была заворожена, и тихо спросила, предчувствуя, что сейчас услышу что-то очень важное для меня! Ответ был страшно прост! "Надели корсет, и носите, не сымая"...
> Другой док просто нашёл триггеры (хотя это было очень трудоёмко, процесс был суров и для врача и для пациента! Стоны и вопли, и пот ручьём), которые мешали дышать, и несчастный позвоночник, к которому часто все проблемы сводят, был тут ни при делах.
> ...


а вот тут интересно
Здоровый тригер в верхней части ппм, можно подробнее.
Вам прям его искали сантиметр за сантиметром (хотя не сильно представляю как это сделать с ппм) , или просто надавали в верхнию часть ппм и вы получили массу впечатлений от того что ппм скована и твердая?


----------



## Ирина.Е (24 Ноя 2016)

leo1980 написал(а):


> а вот тут интересно
> Здоровый тригер в верхней части ппм, можно подробнее.
> Вам прям его искали сантиметр за сантиметром (хотя не сильно представляю как это сделать с ппм)?


Действительно, интересно


----------



## Тигги (24 Ноя 2016)

Ирина.Е написал(а):


> А тут все больше голословные выкрики


  Ирина.Е, если другое мнение отлично от Вашего, то это  выкрик, еще и голословный. Вы нам не предоставили рентген до лечения и после лечения, чтобы утверждать, что Вас вылечили от сколиоза.


----------



## Ирина.Е (24 Ноя 2016)

Тигги написал(а):


> Ирина.Е, если другое мнение отлично от Вашего, то это  выкрик, еще и голословный. Вы нам не предоставили рентген до лечения и после лечения, чтобы утверждать, что Вас вылечили от сколиоза.


Обещала не спорить. Поэтому просто напоминаю, что предоставила МРТ до и после. А еще я вижу себя в зеркале, и меня видит врач (и подтверждает это). И еще есть результаты МРТ по грыже (про это я тоже уже писала).
Имеющий уши да услышит (С).

Вот только что мысль пришла  в голову по поводу сколиоза, возможно дилетантская.
Вообще-то у меня всегда была феноменальная гибкость. Хореографы в шок приходили от того, что видели. Я буквально в узел завязывалась (может, так грыжу и заработала). Это в  прошлом, конечно, и сейчас я так не умею. Но, может, быть как-то эта особенность повлияла на исправление сколиоза.


----------



## Тигги (24 Ноя 2016)

Ирина.Е написал(а):


> что предоставила МРТ до и после


 По снимкам Мрт не меряют сколиоз. Ваше сообщение могут прочитать люди со сколиозом, поедут тоже править. Ладно если вернутся ни с чем, а может и стать хуже, чем до  лечения. Тем более что Антон предлагает лечение  сколиоза"хрустами" как он сам показывает на видео.  Кто сумеет найти причину и вылечить сколиоз, получит нобелевскую премию, однако пока тишина....а только *обещание* вылечить сколиоз навсегда.


----------



## 44Евгений44 (24 Ноя 2016)

Тигги написал(а):


> По снимкам Мрт не меряют сколиоз. Ваше сообщение могут прочитать люди со сколиозом, поедут тоже править. Ладно если вернутся ни с чем, а может и стать хуже, чем до  лечения. Тем более что Антон предлагает лечение  сколиоза"хрустами" как он сам показывает на видео.  Кто сумеет найти причину и вылечить сколиоз, получит нобелевскую премию, однако пока тишина....а только *обещание* вылечить сколиоз навсегда.


Какими хрустами он лечит сколиоз?! Вы понимаете что говорите? С помощью хрустов происходит устранение функциональных блоков, сколиоз с помощью упражнений на мышцы там корректируют. Я приехал с лечения месяц назад, мрт от 19.11 без изменений.


----------



## Тигги (24 Ноя 2016)

Ирина.Е написал(а):


> Но, может, быть как-то эта особенность повлияла на исправление сколиоза.


 Ирина.Е, Вы знаете какой у Вас градус сколиоза? Визуально можно поправить работая с мышцами, только косметически. Вероятно, Вам правильно подобрали упражнения. Если вообще у Вас был сколиоз.

Видео *" Как поставить позвонки на место?"* Антон сам обещает вылечить сколиоз грудной и поясничный навсегда.


----------



## Ирина.Е (24 Ноя 2016)

44Евгений44 написал(а):


> Какими хрустами он лечит сколиоз?! Вы понимаете что говорите?


Не понимает  И потому убеждать ее бесполезно.


----------



## Evenelf (24 Ноя 2016)

*Тигги*,  *Larisa74*, Вы вообще понимаете о чём хоть говорите? Где Вы видели что Алексеев хрустом лечит сколиоз ссылку/цитату в студию. Где Вы видели что Алексеев отрицает триггерные точки и не работает с ними ссылку/цитату в студию. А то выходит, слышу звон не знаю откуда он.
Алексеев чётко и однозначно высказывается по своим взглядам: иннервация, нестабильность и мышцы причём всё это взаимосвязано и взаимообусловлено.


Тигги написал(а):


> Видео *" Как поставить позвонки на место?"* Антон сам обещает вылечить сколиоз грудной и поясничный навсегда.


ГДЕ ВЫ ТАМ ТАКОЕ УВИДЕЛИ ИЛИ УСЛЫШАЛИ?


----------



## Evenelf (24 Ноя 2016)

Местный троллинг какой то.


----------



## Тигги (24 Ноя 2016)

44Евгений44 написал(а):


> Я приехал с лечения месяц назад, мрт от 19.11 без изменений.


 Очень хорошо, повезло.


----------



## Ирина.Е (24 Ноя 2016)

Тигги написал(а):


> Если вообще у Вас был сколиоз.


Считайте, что не было 
Вам от этого легче?


----------



## Тигги (24 Ноя 2016)

Посмотрите это видео в ютубе, ниже в диалогах Антон обещает вылечить сколиоз.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (24 Ноя 2016)

leo1980 написал(а):


> вот тут интересно
> Здоровый тригер в верхней части ппм, можно подробнее.
> Вам прям его искали сантиметр за сантиметром (хотя не сильно представляю как это сделать с ппм) , или просто надавали в верхнию часть ппм и вы получили массу впечатлений от того что ппм скована и твердая?


Миллиметр за миллиметром. Так точнее. Руки грамотного врача чувствуют каждый миллиметр тела пациента.


----------



## Ирина.Е (24 Ноя 2016)

Не понимаю, ЗАЧЕМ так старательно поливать грязью клинику, где не приходилось бывать?
Я бы поняла, если бы человеку ТАМ навредили, или просто не помогли. Но это совершенно не понятно. Действительно, троллинг.


----------



## Evenelf (24 Ноя 2016)

Тигги написал(а):


> Посмотрите это видео в ютубе, ниже в диалогах Антон обещает вылечить сколиоз.


Участники этой "дискуссии" все видели это видео, но Вы видите то чего не видят другие.


----------



## 44Евгений44 (24 Ноя 2016)

Тигги написал(а):


> Посмотрите это видео в ютубе, ниже в диалогах Антон обещает вылечить сколиоз.


Под лечением подразумевается коррекция, никто не говорит о полном исправлении спины. А то , что на видео ( хрусты) - мануальная терапия во всей красе, устранение блоков.


----------



## Тигги (24 Ноя 2016)

Ирина.Е написал(а):


> Не понимаю, ЗАЧЕМ так старательно поливать грязью клинику, где не приходилось бывать?


 В каком месте я поливаю грязью кинику? Все видео выложены в ютуб самим Алексеевым.  Мое мнение, позвонки не надо ставить на место, они на своих местах и тем более при сколиозе. Все вернется через день, два и где гарантия, что пока они будут возвращаться на место, не произойдут необратимые изменения.


----------



## leo1980 (24 Ноя 2016)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> Миллиметр за миллиметром. Так точнее. Руки грамотного врача чувствуют каждый миллиметр тела пациента.


верхняя часть ппм милиметр за милиметром... 

Помучаю своего массажиста, врачи этим не занимаются, этому в вузах не учат и сама основательница данного лечения врачом не является.

И как сейчас ппм поживает, чем поддерживаете нормальный тонус мышцы?

Спасибо.


----------



## leo1980 (24 Ноя 2016)

есть две стороны медали и правы все, кому помогло лечение, и кому нет.

моё мнение, во всем виновато желание заработать денег, и врач/массажист/физио будут браться лечить вас, даже понимая, что вам это не поможет. Дай бог чтобы понимали. Тут и на форуме есть представители, которые не умеют читать снимки МРТ, они и так могут. Посмотрели описание и все. А представитель радио (не знаю как правильно называется специальность) пишет, что в своей массе описания ужас. 

Так что тогда физио/массажист/врач читает, какое заключение, если снимки читать не умеет, а описание снимков ужас. 

И конечно, кто откажется от денег, которые вы принесли. 
Ведь даже если не поможет, что вы услышите? 

Кому и хруст помогает, кому кинезио, ну а *мышцы полечить/расслабить, так это всем нужно и желательно до глобальных проблем*.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (24 Ноя 2016)

leo1980 написал(а):


> Посмотрели описание и все.


Да, Лео, лечат "описание" болезни ( А не саму болячку. Её ведь ещё и найти надо, а это сложно. Тут надо анатомию знать отлично, и руки иметь умные, а самое главное, голову и желание помочь, привести к результату, вылечить. Андрей Петрович реально миллиметр за миллиметром проходит мышцу, в которой обнаруживает триггер, послойно, забуриваясь, как бульдозер. Неимоверно больно, так как триггер в мышце именно и даёт боль, а не позвоночник (кость, хрящ и т д).

Я же наступила на "грабли" в Перми, где со мной как раз поступали, как в видео-ролике.
Именно поэтому вошла в эту тему, высказать мягко сказать негодование по поводу таких действий.
Со стороны очень страшно, а ведь ко мне такое же действо было применено!

Я бы сказала, что видео-ролик о мануальной терапии в Чебоксарах выглядит не как реклама, а как анти-реклама!
А это вроде ещё и трейлер к каналу...
На месте смачных хрустов я бы ввела в кадр счастливые лица радостных излечившихся пациентов, а не натужный треск, ну не мясная лавка рекламируется, однако....
Такой треск, кстати, в качестве аудио-файла можно с успехом использовать в других роликах, где показаны боксёрские ринги со смертельных исходом....


----------



## Ирина.Е (24 Ноя 2016)

*Larisa74*, напомню, что ветка называется "*Отзывы *о клиниках и врачах".
Отзыв Вы дать не можете, поскольку не были в данном центре.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (24 Ноя 2016)

leo1980 написал(а):


> И как сейчас ппм поживает, чем поддерживаете нормальный тонус мышцы?


Лео, сложно, так как работа сидячая. Хочется заняться бегом, но я и летом не бегала, а зимой тем более, не получится. (
Растяжки помогают, только их нужно регулярно делать, хотя бы та же банальная кобра.
Асаны, ЛФК, регулярно обязательно. Прогрев проблемной мышцы в горячем душе.


Ирина.Е написал(а):


> *Larisa74*, напомню, что ветка называется "*Отзывы *о клиниках и врачах".
> Отзыв Вы дать не можете, поскольку не были в данном центре.


Ирина, если туда, то потеряется связь всего, что тут написано.
Не пишите замечания, не надо. И не кипятитесь.


----------



## Ирина.Е (24 Ноя 2016)

Как раз я-то и сохраняю спокойствие .  Чувствую себя неплохо, ни на кого не кидаюсь.
И , пожалуй, удаляюсь из темы. 
Все, что хотела сказать, уже сказано.
Всем здоровья!


----------



## горошек (24 Ноя 2016)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> Андрей Петрович реально миллиметр за миллиметром проходит мышцу, в которой обнаруживает триггер, послойно, забуриваясь, как бульдозер. Неимоверно больно, так как триггер в мышце именно и даёт боль, а не позвоночник (кость, хрящ и т д).


А Андрей Петрович - это кто?


----------



## Evenelf (24 Ноя 2016)

горошек написал(а):


> Андрей Петрович


https://www.medhouse.ru/members/54538/
У него тоже есть канал на ютубе кстати.


----------



## горошек (24 Ноя 2016)

Evenelf написал(а):


> https://www.medhouse.ru/members/54538/
> У него тоже есть канал на ютубе кстати.


Понятно. Спасибо. Кисловодск опять же далековато. Но хоть место курортное.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Ноя 2016)

Тигги написал(а):


> В каком месте я поливаю грязью клинику? Все видео выложены в ютуб самим Алексеевым.  Мое мнение, позвонки не надо ставить на место, они на своих местах и тем более при сколиозе. Все вернется через день, два и где гарантия, что пока они будут возвращаться на место, не произойдут необратимые изменения.


Вообще-то, позвонки вообще не ставят на место.
Даже если они смещены.
Мануальная терапия, это работа со здоровымии позвонками, которые временно не работают, а не с больными, которые никогда работать не будут.


----------



## Татьяна1987 (30 Ноя 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вообще-то, позвонки вообще не ставят на место.
> Даже если они смещены.
> Манульная терапия, это работа со здоровымии позвонками, которые временно не работают, а не с больными, которые никогда работать не будут.



Как же тогда смещённые позвонки вернуть в свой ряд? и как узнать работают ли они?

я тогда вообще уже ни чего не понимаю.. мне кифоз никак не поправить чтоли получается.. раз не ставят позвонки на место? https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/26250/#post-293591


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Ноя 2016)

Смещение позвонков, это упрощенное понимание проблемы боли в спине. 
Причина боли (несколько условно):
- мышцы и связки позвоночника-миозит, тендинит
- суставы позвоночника-спондилоартроз
- грыжи диска, те что неврологически значимы - корешковый синдром. 
Лечат вот это, а не пресловутое "смещение позвонков".


----------



## DUlibin (2 Дек 2016)

Лечился у Алексеева...
Чего вы привязались к этому видео с хрустом? За десять дней мануальной терапии он лишь пару раз снимал мне фиксацию с грудного отдела.. В основном он работал с мышцами. И было это мягко говоря неприятно.
Через 10 дней, таз перестал падать вперёд . Зрение улучшилось (до этого часто как в сумерках ходил)..объяснил откуда тазовая боль и убрал её.
Проблем вообще много... все описывать не буду. Скажу лишь ,что он здорово помог. 
Про кинезиологию .. Это не метод лечения. Метод диагностики. Мануальная терапия и комплекс правильно подобранных упражнений     являются методом лечения. Слова Алексеева.
Я не буду его защищать. Но считаю , что ни пациенты ,которые у него не лечились,  ни врачи не имеют права негативно отзываться о Клинике в Чебоксарах.



Татьяна1987 написал(а):


> Как же тогда смещённые позвонки вернуть в свой ряд? и как узнать работают ли они?
> 
> я тогда вообще уже ни чего не понимаю.. мне кифоз никак не поправить чтоли получается.. раз не ставят позвонки на место? https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/26250/#post-293591


Я не врач , но кифоз поправить можно, если нет клиновидной деформации. Алексеев уверен может помочь. Во всяком случае поставить в начале пути, дальше сами.


----------



## Аль (15 Июн 2017)

Хотелось бы тоже вставить свои "пять копеек" в пользу Антона Алексеева. 
Что касается моей проблемы с грудным отделом: то что он описывает об этом, то и было у меня. 
Только к сожалению мне пришлось до этого доходить своим путем, с помощью проб и ошибок. 
Я только недавно наткнулась на его серию видео и нашла наконец подтверждение своим предположениям. 
Очень познавательно, очень грамотно. Как здорово, что есть такие врачи.


----------



## Katerinamuc (24 Сен 2017)

Я лечилась у Алексеева,закончила курс недели две назад.Болей особых у меня не было и нет,обращалась больше с мышечными спазмами.Алексеев сразу предупреждал,что на возврат к удобоваримому состоянию уйдет ок 2 месяцев,на восстановление-до года.Из "немедленного" эффекта:я писала здесь где-то на форуме о проблемах с приводящими мыщцами бедра,Антон с ходу сказал,что проблема в ягодичных,а остальные мышцы "подключаются" автоматом.Параллельно с сеансами раскатывала их на мячиках(до визита в клинику делала сама интуитивно растяжки,Антон запретил).И о чудо,боли в паху почти прошли,в первый раз за год( а приводящие так вообще сами по себе,хотя до того были постоянно в жутком напряге, разминала их до синяков)А я за этот год пробовала и именитых мануальщиков,и кучу массажистов,и индивидуальное лфк дома/ в зале со спецтренажерами.Как вся эта титулованная братия проглядела то,что Алексеев нашел на первом же осмотре,не знаю.Стала ли я скакать,как коза?Нет,не стала,хотя чувствую себя определенно лучше.Упражнения мне назначили очень щадящие пока только на верхний плечевой пояс,+ягодицы,+растяжка ППМ,по моему разумению,они должны помочь сформироваться осанке+ заставить работать доселе выключенные мышцы.Через две недели еду на осмотр и замену упражнений.И еще раз убедилась на своем опыте,что никакой супер-пупер доктор не сможет помочь,если пациент сам над собой не работает.Грамотно и без самодеятельнос и,но форумы штудировать не забывая и,если есть сомнения в чем-то, врача теребить до наступления полной ясности))


----------



## Skaterina01 (24 Сен 2017)

Отпишусь и я, давно хотела это сделать) 
Я полтора месяца назад прошла курс у Антона Алексеева. 
Беспокоили боли в левой ноге (как оказалось, от плоскостопия), под левой лопаткой и поясница.
При лечении оказалось, что выключены многие мышцы спины, большие ягодичные и т.д. 
По истечении этих 1,5 мес я можно сказать возродилась заново) 
Не могу сказать, что стала прилежной ученицей, делаю не все назначенные упражнения и далеко не всегда(( Рабочие нагрузки и огромная нагрузка на работе слабое оправдание.
К сожалению, из-за работы наверное не попаду на повторный прием. 
Не смотря на все вышеперечисленное уклонение от предписанных упражнений, все ок, лечение явно пошло на пользу.
Хожу правильно, сижу правильно, выработались новые привычки. 
Легкость в движениях, от былого дискомфорта не осталось и следа. 
В спортклубе (когда туда все-таки попадаю)) делаю упражнения на тренажерах на сгибание-разгибание спины, - поясница прокачивается, никаких болезненных ощущений нет. До сих пор остался страх перед болью в пояснице и лопатке. Но уже стала привыкать, что это в прошлом) 
Да, и заказала еще две пары ортопедических стелек, т.к. Антон мне советовал со стельками не расставаться. Теперь вся обувь только с ними. Поэтому комфортно при ходьбе.


----------



## Skaterina01 (24 Сен 2017)

Не дает редактировать) хотела написать: командировки и рабочие нагрузки)


----------



## Евгений75 (24 Сен 2017)

Скажите, а там именно Антон ведет приём? Лично?


----------



## Skaterina01 (24 Сен 2017)

Евгений75 написал(а):


> Скажите, а там именно Антон ведет приём? Лично?


Там интересно) ведет прием Антон в паре с массажистом, которого тоже зовут Антон. И есть другой доктор в паре с другим массажистом. Их услуги значительно дешевле, более чем в 2 раза.


----------



## Katerinamuc (24 Сен 2017)

Кстати о мячах для самомассажа,может кому-то поможет:они должны быть не теннисными,а литыми резиновыми.разн ца между ними колоссальная.Мячики эти при мне всем назначали.Я каталась и плакала первое время,хотя до этого месяца два точно баловалась теннисным мячом,и ноги раскатывала на ролле для пилатес


----------



## Елена Богданович (8 Окт 2017)

Бум написал(а):


> Лечился у Алекссева весной 60тыс.руб лечение +20 тыс. дорога + 20 тыс. проживание=100 тыс. руб. приехал с жалобами - сказали решаемо помочь сможем. итог лечения: вернулся домой с теми же симптомами но только уже без 100 тыс руб.  через пол года выполнения упражнений все на том же месте.))))) интресная наука кинезиология))))))))    прям так и тянется в карман пациента...


Нам с мужем тоже не помог!И комменты на you tube жестко отсеиваются,закрываются неугодные.



Кто-то отдаст последние деньги(у нас чуть больше 2000$ это мероприятие потянуло) и повесится от безысходности.


----------



## мурза (19 Ноя 2017)

Алексеев , очень популярен сейчас.  и вроде бы смотришь его ролики читаешь книги. и все так понятно , но везде сохраняется недосказанность и подтекст, что для лечения следует ехать к нему в чебоксары.  в вк он комментарии закрыл. на сообщения не отвечает , по электронной почте тоже ноль. по телефону не дозвонится с вопросом. Возникает предположение что это очередной "доктор" зарабатывающий бабло на больных людях.


----------



## VVV (19 Ноя 2017)

вообще как можно обращаться к человекам живущим в телевизоре? Хоть в захудалую ветеринарную лечебницу идёшь и уже знаешь,идёшь к врачу. Если всё время тратить на запись роликов,да ковыряние инета,то когда ж этот человек практикой занимается?


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (19 Ноя 2017)

А мне он нравится, симпатичный и много полезного говорит, не знаю правда как он лечит


----------



## горошек (19 Ноя 2017)

Я тоже считаю, что Алексеев весьма не плох и ролики его полезны. А про недосказанность... Ну, во-первых, если он всё доскажет, то и без работы останется, а во-вторых, не всё можно донести по инету. А самореклама тоже нужна.


----------



## Елена Богданович (20 Ноя 2017)

мурза написал(а):


> Алексеев , очень популярен сейчас.  и вроде бы смотришь его ролики читаешь книги. и все так понятно , но везде сохраняется недосказанность и подтекст, что для лечения следует ехать к нему в чебоксары.  в вк он комментарии закрыл. на сообщения не отвечает , по электронной почте тоже ноль. по телефону не дозвонится с вопросом. Возникает предположение что это очередной "доктор" зарабатывающий бабло на больных людях.


Именно так я бы сказала,так как мышечные дисфункции-это по его части,а если проблема с ущемлением нервных корешков или самого нерва грыжей-он не в силах помочь и думаю знает об этом.Обидно то что тебя заведомо обманывают,вместо того что бы отказать в такого рода лечении,не подходящем тебе.


----------



## Katerinamuc (20 Ноя 2017)

мурза написал(а):


> в вк он комментарии закрыл. на сообщения не отвечает , по электронной почте тоже ноль. по телефону не дозвонится с вопросом





Костный блок написал(а):


> Если всё время тратить на запись роликов,да ковыряние инета,то когда ж этот человек практикой занимается?


Вот поэтому очевидно и закрыл,чтобы было время заниматься пациентами)))Я лично у Алексеева лечилась,и это ПЕРВЫЙ из сомна специалистов(кстати столичных и недешевых),который мне смог помочь.Я не особенно расписывалась о том,как именно мне жилось и работалось последний год в своей теме,поэтому скажу здесь и коротко:мне только второй месяц с сентября 2016 не хочется сдохнуть.И это второй месяц после лечения у Алексеева.
Человек пока еще горит своей работой,что-то пытается втолковать,объяснить-но блин,люди,вы что,действительео считаете,что он в ролики сможет вложить 5 лет учебы в медицинском???Хотите без намеков и подтекста-идите в медицинский на 5 лет)))Блин,Костный блок,а Вам не приходидо в голову,что вон доктор Ступин и побольше успевает с этим форумом?А я была у него на приеме,и за час осмотра,тестирования и ответов на все мои глупые вопросы на форуме он не зависал))Человек тратит свое свободное время,на рекламу своей клиники в том числе-не без этого,но на халяву получать столько полезной информации и еще при этом критиковать...Люди,блин,что с вами???
Обидно и за Алексеева,да и за Ступина разом тоже(где-то тут читала и про него).Кота своего вспомнила-если ему легонько наступить на хвост,он начинал от подступающей боли вертеться и кусать все,что было в радиусе.Но мы же не животные,не надо агрессию от боли переносить на окружающее...Мда,и себе кстати  тоже на заметку)))


----------



## Елена Богданович (20 Ноя 2017)

Katerinamuc написал(а):


> Вот поэтому очевидно и закрыл,чтобы было время заниматься пациентами)))Я лично у Алексеева лечилась,и это ПЕРВЫЙ из сомна специалистов(кстати столичных и недешевых),который мне смог помочь.Я не особенно расписывалась о том,как именно мне жилось и работалось последний год в своей теме,поэтому скажу здесь и коротко:мне только второй месяц с сентября 2016 не хочется сдохнуть.И это второй месяц после лечения у Алексеева.
> Человек пока еще горит своей работой,что-то пытается втолковать,объяснить-но блин,люди,вы что,действительео считаете,что он в ролики сможет вложить 5 лет учебы в медицинском???Хотите без намеков и подтекста-идите в медицинский на 5 лет)))Блин,Костный блок,а Вам не приходидо в голову,что вон доктор Ступин и побольше успевает с этим форумом?А я была у него на приеме,и за час осмотра,тестирования и ответов на все мои глупые вопросы на форуме он не зависал))Человек тратит свое свободное время,на рекламу своей клиники в том числе-не без этого,но на халяву получать столько полезной информации и еще при этом критиковать...Люди,блин,что с вами???
> Обидно и за Алексеева,да и за Ступина разом тоже(где-то тут читала и про него).Кота своего вспомнила-если ему легонько наступить на хвост,он начинал от подступающей боли вертеться и кусать все,что было в радиусе.Но мы же не животные,не надо агрессию от боли переносить на окружающее...Мда,и себе кстати  тоже на заметку)))


Да,значит время находится только чтобы банить бывших пациентов и моментально отслеживать негативные коменты.Этим кстати не один он занимается.Есть еще люди,например,Олеся:есть такой персонаж в ВК ,кот.всегда реагирует на негат.коменты,вопросы и подсказывает как связаться с клиникой.Есть не один тот фейковый профиль,кот.являеся ръяным защитником Алексеева.Этот доктор Вам подошёл по вашим симптомам,вот и всё. Никто не спорит,что он толковый,НО давать 100%гарантию улучшения состояния(даже больше скажу,на их сайте указан 100%гарантия того что боли не вернутся вновь) Алексеев не имеет никакого морального права(я с мужем живое тому доказательство,мы оба прошли у Алексеева курс:мне-хуже,муж даже на 10-й день идти отказался,т.к.ни капли не было улучшений).Чесно было бы не давать никаких гарантий на сайте и на консультации тоже не говорить:"мы можем вам помочь за такой-то период времени".Если бы мне было сказано,что "попробуем,но результат:50%на 50%,решать вам:пробывать или нет",-этого комментария  сейчас бы не было.Мы бы просто не обращались к нему.Вот и все.


----------



## Кирилл L (20 Ноя 2017)

Зарегистрировался чтобы описать свой опыт лечения у Алексеева. Приехал с лечения 3 дня назад. И эти 3 дня - лучшее что было со мной за последние 2 года с момента как появились боли. Вот честно, не хочется сглазить, но эмоции надо выплеснуть. Теперь по порядку, и как можно короче, как все было:

2 года назад появилась жгучая боль в правой ягодице, не мог согнуться. Уколы, таблетки - все мимо. Со временем боль стихла сама по себе, но начал замечать, что стал делать привычные движения не как раньше. Через год у меня поменялась походка, стали появляться боли в разных местах спины, в пояснице, в грудном отделе, напряжение в голове. Ещё через год головная боль просто никогда не проходила. Изменённая походка привела к постоянному хрусту и усталости в левом колоне и голеностопе. Обращался к 4 специалистам в своём городе и к двум в Москве. Результат если и был, то на сутки, до того как лягу спать. С утра опять все по новой. Про эмоциональный фон думаю рассказывать не надо, тут все меня понимают, ничего делать не хочется, раздражительность, просыпался с трудом. 

В таком состоянии 6 ноября приехал в Чебоксары в Центр Кинезиологии. 
Первый день: консультация + сразу 1й сеанс лечения (курс лечения у Алексеева 70к, консультация как оказалось не входит сюда и оплачивается отдельно 1500р). У другого врача как я понял все в 2 раза дешевле примерно. 
На консультации Антон выслушал жалобы, провел тесты на мышцы, потом объяснял что именно со мной не так. Объяснял доходчиво, терпеливо отвечал на все вопросы. В моем случае было: защемление седалищного нерва, слабая правда средняя ягодичная, почти полное отстутствие правой квадратной, укорочение левой квадратной, слабые длинные разгибатели шеи, спайки какие-то в шейном отделе (вроде так), это все что запомнил. Защемление было убрано на первом сеансе, как именно я не понял, он дергал ногу, наверное это и было оно, больше такое не повторялось. Но никаких улучшений особых я не почувствовал сразу. 

Далее были сеансы каждый день, все одинаковые. Сначала полчаса массажист делал общий массаж, проминал все мышцы спины и ягодицы, потом полчаса Антон проходил по триггерам, иногда снимал блоки в грудном и шейном отделах, в конце сеанса он всегда давал новые самостоятельные упражнения с памятками и день за днём учил правильной ходьбе.

На седьмой день я был убеждён, что зря потратил деньги и время. Все симптомы сохранились и даже было обострение. Антон объяснял это тем, что я переусердствовал с домашниии тренировками и ягодичная мышца воспалилась, он полечил мышцу сказал через день два восстановится и больше нельзя ее перетруждать, восстановление мышцы тренировками должно быть постепенным, без фанатизма. К 10 сеансу боль действительно стихла.

Первым приятным сюрпризом для меня была 8-часовая обратная дорога домой. Было тяжело, но острой боли не появилось как обычно это бывало. Каждый день сейчас делаю упражнения которые он дал, отрабатываю ходьбу и хочу сказать что самочувствие стало намного лучше. Боли все не ушли, но появилось чувство что я могу их контролировать. С каждым днём становится чуточку лучше чем вчера. С утра встаю бодро, сразу могу наклонится, а раньше мог только когда расхожусь. В общем, как я понял, принцип его лечения - направить человека на правильный путь реабилитации. Через месяц поеду туда снова, на осмотр и коррекцию упражнений.


----------



## Katerinamuc (20 Ноя 2017)

Елена Богданович написал(а):


> Этот доктор Вам


но другие-то не подошли,поэтому его и хвалю.


Елена Богданович написал(а):


> Никто не спорит,что он толковый,НО давать 100%гарантию улучшения состояния


 мне не давал,наоборот с первого же дня сказал,что быстрого улучшения не будет.В итоге я себя вот прям полностью здоровой и сейчас назвать не могу,но Алексеев же мне и не может восстановить по щелчку атрофированные мышцы.Я много чего за этот год узнала из форума,поэтому поняла,что грамотный врач это только самое начало решения проблем со спиной.Год назад я бы наверное тоже Алексеева не похвалила,а сейчас мне есть с чем сравнить, пришло понимание проблемы.
По поводу телефона-да берут они трубки,я на той неделе записывалась на прием.На письма да,не отвечают,это печаль...
Ищите в общем СВОЕГО доктора, не сдавайтесь,это к сожалению дело везения и времени ...У меня еще до поездки к Алексееву поясница через полгода боли сама прошла,"вопреки усилиям пациента"


----------



## VVV (20 Ноя 2017)

@Katerinamuc, 
Это ничуть не значит,что я плохо отношусь к сему человеку, просто ценю его как важный источник информации (которую всё равно перепроверяю,изучаю другие источники,чего всем желаю). По поводу практики считаю более объективным для оценки- мнение людей живущих в данном месте, а также мнение практикующих врачей,работающих в данном регионе.Дело серьёзное...Это не автосервис выбрать,а врача для лечения Серьёзного заболевания! Почитайте пожалуйста форум про бедолаг "улыбающихся"после посещения продвинутых мануальщиков.


----------



## Katerinamuc (20 Ноя 2017)

@Костный блок, и форум читаю,и сама собрала за год знатную коллекцию из мануальщиков и массажистов,которые "моего дядю/маму/сестру на ноги поставили",и "хрустели" мной и чего только не делали.Спасибо что на своих ногах ушла.Была и у AIR,не смог он к сожалению он мне помочь,хоть и старался,10 сеансов я точно отходила,может чуть больше.А Алексеев смог-я не знаю,может звезды так сошлись,а может пришло время и организм стало отпускать.Каждому свое-к AIR  годами кто-то из Питера ездит,у меня мужик знакомый в Саки к чудо-мануальщику,меня занесло в город Че.Помогло и ладно,я счастлива.


----------



## Katerinamuc (20 Ноя 2017)

Костный блок написал(а):


> (которую всё равно перепроверяю,изучаю другие источники,чего всем желаю).


Может и зря желаете,хотя я и сама так делаю.Была недавно в экскурсионных целях у совершенно замечательного врача-реабилитолога,которая мне сказала примерно следущее:вы слишком хорошо разбираетесь в проблеме,и это зло.Потому что упражнения для каждого периода заболевания очень индивидуальны,вплоть до фазы вдох/выдох,которые в остром периоде могут меняться ровно наоборот.И если пациент  думает,что знает лучше/врачу не доверяет и самовольно меняет порядок и набор упражнений,он разрушает работу врача ЛФК. Как-то так...Я меняю самовольно,потому что бывает какие-то четко дают спазм и боли на следующий день.Была бы возможность-консультировалась бы параллельно и корректировала программу,но нет ее.Кстати эта же врач сказала,что любая правильно подобранная ЛФК через две недели правильного исполнения должна начинать давать эффект.


----------



## мурза (13 Дек 2017)

"По поводу телефона-да берут они трубки,я на той неделе записывалась на прием.На письма да,не отвечают,это печаль..."

Телефон" звонила вчера с 15-00 трубку не брали. звонила два раза в 15-00 и 16-00 . нет реакции. звоню сегодня  поднимает секретарша диалог:. запишите меня на лечение -вам сначала нужно на консультацию - хорошо запишите на консультацию через неделю в субботу . -у антона мест нет - записала к другому доктору. ладно запишите сразу на сеанс.- мест нет .- хорошо запишите на конец января на лечение - вам нужно сначала на консултацию- я приеду на консультацию в субботу я только что записалась. запишите меня на лечение сейчас заранее ,ведь мест может не быть ,а у меня в это время отпуск. - вам нужно сначала на консультацию. ОНА ЧТО ДУРА? а мне ехать из москвы....


----------



## ~Наталья~ (13 Дек 2017)

мурза написал(а):


> а мне ехать из москвы....


Так неужели в Москве нет врача?


----------



## мурза (13 Дек 2017)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> Так неужели в Москве нет врача?


представьте нет , обошла уже многих и остеопатов и мануальщиков и кинезиотерапевтов - а воз и ныне там. боли только сильнее. хрень . вникать в проблему не хотят. только деньги выкачивают. в москве вообще у врачей на первом месте - бабло. да ладно хоть бы помогали так ведь -нет. я им говорю протестируйте мне запирательные мышцы в ягодицах - смотрят круглыми глазами.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (13 Дек 2017)

мурза написал(а):


> протестируйте мне запирательные мышцы в ягодицах


У нас в Перми именно так и есть. На просьбу пропальпировать ягодицу и пояснично-подвздошную мышцу, мануальный терапевт Мухачёв С.В. на Пушкина,3 , уложил на кушетку и голову рванул. Результат печальный, уже про то писала здесь.
Но, тут же, на Форуме, консультирует и принимает замечательнейший доктор Рудковский Андрей Иосифович. Может, Вам к нему и обратиться?


----------



## мурза (13 Дек 2017)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> У нас в Перми именно так и есть. На просьбу пропальпировать ягодицу и пояснично-подвздошную мышцу, мануальный терапевт Мухачёв С.В. на Пушкина,3 , уложил на кушетку и голову рванул. Результат печальный, уже про то писала здесь.
> Но, тут же, на Форуме, консультирует и принимает замечательнейший доктор Рудковский Андрей Иосифович. Может, Вам к нему и обратиться?


да нет, больше ни к кому не хочу здесь ходить. поеду в чебоксары, хотя они там странные по крайней мере секретарь


----------



## La murr (13 Дек 2017)

@мурза, здравствуйте!
Создайте собственную тему и получите консультацию у врачей форума.
Среди них и специалисты из Москвы - доктор Ступин, доктор Рудковский.


----------



## мурза (13 Дек 2017)

La murr написал(а):


> @мурза, здравствуйте!
> Создайте собственную тему и получите консультацию у врачей форума.


да нет спасибо. больше ни к кому в москве не пойду. из меня уже и так за почти три месяца "лечения" вытянули больше ста тысяч. а эффекта ноль и даже в минус.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (13 Дек 2017)

мурза написал(а):


> хотя они там странные


Странность заранее может насторожить - знак, чтобы не обращались.
У меня был подобный знак перед посещением Мухачёва, но я отвергла этот знак. 
Потом поняла, что зря.


----------



## мурза (13 Дек 2017)

@Larisa74, сьезжу - посмотрю вживую - отпишусь по впечатлениям


----------



## Katerinamuc (13 Дек 2017)

Ох,чувствую,что щас мне попадет на орехи,но альтруизм неистребим)))


мурза написал(а):


> ОНА ЧТО ДУРА? а мне ехать из москвы....


 она не дура,просто за месяц-два после консультации у вас изменится состояние/тонус мышц и она будет уже ни к чему.поэтому просите сразу все в пакете если надумали лечиться конечно.Я позавчера ездила на 2 консультацию после лечения,второй доктор тоже очень хороший имхо(взяла сеанс лечения чтобы время до поезда убить)
Звонки-ну а как Вы хотели,они там особо не бегают за клиентами,запись вперед на пару месяцев.Хотя мне лично секретарь кажется очень адекватной и милой девушкой...


мурза написал(а):


> да нет спасибо. больше ни к кому в москве не пойду. из меня уже и так за почти три месяца "лечения" вытянули больше ста тысяч. а эффекта ноль и даже в минус.


 очень знакомое по себе состояние,но Вы зря так-La murr дело советует,консультации здесь и качественные и бесплатные,и может ехать повремените...Если у Вас воспаление скажем,то имхо нужен комплекс физио,таблеток а может и еще чего.А Алексеев работает только с мышцами,нужно это понимать.Вам может как раз к Ступину прямая дорога...Который тоже прекрасно умеет тестировать мышцы(а я была и там и там).К Алексееву я поехала уже без болей и не потому,что Ступин чем-то не устроил,а т.к. добираться мне очень тяжко до Люберец и лечение все дорогой бы растряслось думаю,а мышцы мне стягивало жутко-большую часть дня  тогда проводила лежа/на ходу,сидеть было мучительно.Подсчет показал,что съем квартиры в Ч. +лечение у Алексеева будут хоть и дороже,чем съем в Люберцах,но лето,Волга и любопытство перевесили.В общем,Вы подумайте,посоветуйтесь еще с форумчанами и докторами,и анализы/мрт выложите сюда.Хуже точно не будет))


----------



## мурза (13 Дек 2017)

Katerinamuc написал(а):


> Ох,чувствую,что щас мне попадет на орехи,но альтруизм неистребим)))
> она не дура,просто за месяц-два после консультации у вас изменится состояние/тонус мышц и она будет уже ни к чему.поэтому просите сразу все в пакете если надумали лечиться конечно.Я позавчера ездила на 2 консультацию после лечения,второй доктор тоже очень хороший имхо(взяла сеанс лечения чтобы время до поезда убить)
> Звонки-ну а как Вы хотели,они там особо не бегают за клиентами,запись вперед на пару месяцев.Хотя мне лично секретарь кажется очень адекватной и милой девушкой...


Она будет ни к чему - кто ? или что? консультация? у меня отпуск в конце января поэтому еду на лечение в январе\, а записали меня ТОЛЬКО на консультацию в январе, хотя я просила записать и на лечение. пакетом как выговорите меня почему то на январь не записали. поэтому решила поехать в выходные в декабре на консультацию и уже на месте разбираться с сеансами на лечение. я поэтому и думаю ято эта "милая" девушка какая то чудная.


Katerinamuc написал(а):


> очень знакомое по себе состояние,но Вы зря так-La murr дело советует,консультации здесь и качественные и бесплатные,и может ехать повремените...


таблетки уколы физио уже все прошла. хватит находилась по местным "светилам"


----------



## Елена Богданович (13 Дек 2017)

мурза написал(а):


> таблетки уколы физио уже все прошла. хватит находилась по местным "светилам"


Тогда приготовьте 1000$ на курс 10дней у Алексеева и мотайте оттуда если почуствуете "обострение",как они это называют.Не ждите когда совсем плохо станет:так хоть деньги какие-то сбережете.


----------



## Katerinamuc (13 Дек 2017)

мурза написал(а):


> Она будет ни к чему - кто ? или что? консультация? у меня отпуск в конце января поэтому еду на лечение в январе


 да,консультация,что же еще))
Мурза,вы обольщаетесь.Консультация длится полчаса максимум,Вы уедете скорее всего недовольная и злая(тапками не кидать,только мое мнение исходя из опыта!!!)Вам банально не успеют ничего толком за эти полчаса объяснить по упражнениям да еще и протестировать. Кстати о лечении:забронировать лечение можно,аванс за это не берут,каждый сеанс оплачивается ПОСЛЕ проведения.


мурза написал(а):


> таблетки уколы физио уже все прошла. хватит находилась по местным "светилам"


тогда наверное уже понимаете,что нет панацеи.у меня 9 месяцев спина болела,пока не прошла.И было все-и физио и массажи и бассейн и спец зал и черт знает что еще.Если у Вас атрофированные,слабые мышцы Вам ни Алексеев ни Господь Бог не поможет за 10 сеансов и тем более за полчаса.А Вы судя по сообщениям уже и так порядочно нервы себе потрепали...


----------



## мурза (13 Дек 2017)

@Katerinamuc, то есть вы что предлагаете то? ничего не предпринимать или идти опять к московским разрекламированым светилам?


----------



## Katerinamuc (13 Дек 2017)

Да что я могу предлагать,Вы же ничего о проблеме и характере боли не пишете, да и я не врач... Как пациент уже прошедший я бы:1)либо к ступину;2)либо к алексееву но сразу бронировать консультацию+лечение(не понравится как лечат соберетесь и уедете хоть в первый день);3)тему здесь заведите,Вам столько насоветуют-в мешке не унесете)))Очень может быть,что поможет какая-то гимнастика или доктор откликнется и ответит на конкретный вопрос.В моем случае доктор Ступин просто по картинке сказал,какие мышцы не в порядке.Очного приема это не заменяет конечно,но может к правильному решению подтолкнуть.Удачи!


----------



## мурза (13 Дек 2017)

@Katerinamuc, спасибо!


----------



## Katerinamuc (13 Дек 2017)

мурза написал(а):


> ничего не предпринимать


это тоже вариант.Отец(3 грыжи уже 20 лет),его приятель(1 грыжа, 1.5 см!!!!) так и "лечатся".Спины в основном не болят)))


----------



## ~Наталья~ (13 Дек 2017)

Katerinamuc написал(а):


> Вы же ничего о проблеме и характере боли не пишете


Нужно мышцы пропальпировать. Заочно это никак, только очно.
Если у Алексеева пролечитесь, то отпишитесь, пожалуйста.


----------



## Katerinamuc (13 Дек 2017)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> Заочно это никак, только очно.


 прекрасно многие мышцы пальпируются и самостоятельно.Равно как и массируются роллами и мячами.Не все конечно но очень многие.Сколько здесь про грушевидку писано например. Просто мы же часто ждем что вот придет чудо-доктор и спасет.Не спасет,если сам пахать не будешь с упражнениями и правильным поведением.Главная проблема того самого чудо-доктора найти,который подскажет ЧТО и КАК делать))


----------



## ~Наталья~ (13 Дек 2017)

Katerinamuc написал(а):


> прекрасно многие мышцы пальпируются и самостоятельно.


Вы попробуйте ротаторы достать ))
А от грушевидки только "хвостик" можно нащупать. Увы, это так.
Кроме того, чтобы мышцу проработать, нужно, чтобы пациент был расслаблен. 
Самостоятельно не реально достичь одновременного расслабления и проработки.


Katerinamuc написал(а):


> Главная проблема того самого чудо-доктора найти,который подскажет ЧТО и КАК делать))


Вот именно, "подскажет".
Потому что, иной раз, лучше послушать теорию на приеме у врача, чем приносить себя в жертву, ложась на кушетку в ожидании пользы.


----------



## Katerinamuc (13 Дек 2017)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> Вы попробуйте ротаторы достать ))


 так я вроде и не писала ВСЕ))
Хотя спецы я думаю и там варианты знают))


----------



## ~Наталья~ (13 Дек 2017)

Katerinamuc написал(а):


> спецы я думаю и там варианты знают))


Спец-врачи, конечно же, знают. В руках спеца была, поэтому знаю, о чем говорю )


----------



## Katerinamuc (14 Дек 2017)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> Спец-врачи, конечно же, знают. В руках спеца была, поэтому знаю, о чем говорю )


Если врач действительно спец,то после него должна отпасть необходимость сидеть на этом форуме в течение дооооолгого времени)))Вот он,мой железный критерий спеца)))


----------



## ~Наталья~ (15 Дек 2017)

Katerinamuc написал(а):


> должна отпасть необходимость сидеть на этом форуме в течение дооооолгого времени


Наблюдательность - хорошее качество. Только я "не сижу" на форуме. Я захожу. Это разные вещи.


----------



## Katerinamuc (15 Дек 2017)

@Larisa74, Лариса,я Вас не думала обижать.Помогли Вам-и отлично.Я просто вроде бы в этой теме читала,что кто-то еще и  шею Вам свернул -видимо после спеца. А так тема не о Вас и не обо мне,а об Алексееве)))Я своим опытом поделилась,больше по делу добавить нечего,скатываемся уже во флуд...


----------



## мурза (31 Янв 2018)

Прохожу лечение в Чебоксарах. Перед этим с 20 декабря 10 сеансов у Ступина. Без толку. Пока колят обезболивающие еще ничего, хотя боль все равно была. Закончили курс.  Постепенно боль все сильнее. От упражнений на грушевидку все ухудшилось настолько что больно лежать в любом положении, больно сидеть, ходить. Боль дикая ногу грызут изнутри. И крестец. Ступин лечил грыжу и грушевидку. Ноль эффект только хуже. В Чебоксарах Антон протестировал. Итог 50/50 помогут или нет. Синдром кпс мышцы оч слабые, ничего не держат, в поясе хожу ковыляя в поясе сплю урывками. После пяти сеансов пока сдвигов нет.

У Ступина и здесь сказали что боль дает не грыжа. В инете нашла статью про кпс кпк в клинике Сеченова лечат. В общем я так поняла что мне может помочь или иньекция кортикостироидов прямо в сустав кпс так как околосуставные делали мне помогало на два дня. Или уже радиочастотная иннервация нерва.

Боль настолько дикая в ноге что дыхание перехватыапет и сердце сбоит. А начиналось то все в сентябре с боли в крестце. Врачи долечили до такого состояния это просто нужно уметь так навредить человеку что он от боли на стенку лезет.

А упражнения мне показывают но из за болей я их делать не могу, а через боль мне их делать не велят. Упражнения можно делать когда не больно хот, бы один раз , а мне больно постоянно и в покое и в движении.


----------



## горошек (31 Янв 2018)

мурза написал(а):


> Боль дикая ногу грызут изнутри. И крестец.


У меня пока боли терпимы, но весьма похоже: крестец, ягодицы, ноги. Боль сверлящая. Не знаю тоже, куда податься. Если долго лежать, то лучше становится. Чуть поактивничаешь - весь низ сверлить начинает. Мелоксикам вначале помог, а теперь что пью, что нет. Хотя не знаю, может когда брошу вообще на стенку полезу. У вас спазмированность в ногах тоже ощущается?


----------



## мурза (31 Янв 2018)

горошек написал(а):


> У вас спазмированность в ногах тоже ощущается?


Нет спазмированости нет. Только дикие грызущие боли постоянно , до чебоксар пила обезболивающие, но они мало помогают. Сейяас без них _ нельзя. Мелоксикам никогда не помогал.вы хотя бы лежать можете, а мне еще хуже становится. Раньше при хотьбе было чуть лучше теперь постоянно боли.


----------



## Елена Богданович (31 Янв 2018)

@мурза, читаю,и прям себя вспоминаю. Также до посещения этой "Чудо-Клиники" с "чудом Алексеевым" самочувствие было намного лучше,чем после 10 сеансов. Эти спецы размяли там где надо и не надо было,уезжала с последнего сеанса со слезами(а Алексеев успокаивал,что у всех (как он сказал,у 90% ) с такой проблемой через месяцок-1,5 все боли проходят.Уезжайте пока еще деньги остались: свой результат вы уже ощущаете. Дальше-хуже.


----------



## Niks44 (31 Янв 2018)

@Елена Богданович, а можно поинтересоваться сколько стоит лечение у Антона Алексеева в его Чудо- Клинике


----------



## мурза (31 Янв 2018)

@Елена Богданович, а сколько времени прошло после вашего посещения Чебоксар? И как вы себя сейчас чувствуете?


----------



## Елена Богданович (1 Фев 2018)

@Niks44, один сеанс у Алексеева 100$.Рекомендуется пройти полный курс 10 дней.


мурза написал(а):


> @Елена Богданович, а сколько времени прошло после вашего посещения Чебоксар? И как вы себя сейчас чувствуете?


18.08. 2017г была там последний день.На повторную консультацию 11.10.17г. не поехала,так как боли усилились. Больше никуда не обращалась,кроме как в месную поликлинику на иглоукалывание и физиопроцедуры с ЛФК
Это все не помогало. Дома делаю растяжку лежа.Постепенно боли от которых орать и реветь хочется проходят,но конечно еще беспокоит и онемение и боль,НО уже не такая адская как после этой чертовой клиники. Если б я туда не ездила, я бы сейчас намного лучше себя участвовала.А так: просто откатилась в процессе восстановления даааалеко назад,несмотря на то что узнала у Алексеева как правильно двигаться(думаю фигня это всё раздутый мыльный пузырь из элементарных вещей,которые мы и так знаем,но в силу ритма жизни :усталость ,финансы ,- не всегда,но все же используем). Вобщем я такой сделала вывод: если не мешать организму восстанавливаться,а помагать(растяжка,но не в клиниках а собственными усилиями на коврике, простая ходьба до 2-х часов в день без перерыва в удобной правильной обуви(с этим у меня проблемы,не могу себя заставить),массаж мячиком литым резиновым(прокатывать и там где болит сильно-задерживаться), не поднимать тяжести больше 5кг,а меньше поднимать правильно,не перемерзать - вот это и есть ключ к восстановлению .А эти Алексеевы прекрасно это понимая, просто пользуются тем что мы хотим по-быстрее придти в свою норму и готовы любые деьги отдать лишь бы по-быстрее не болело. Слава Богу,что я при этом своем состоянии не вынуждена на работу ходить(спасибо мужу), и могу прилечь, присесть или сделать растяжку дома,когда начинает печь ягодицу или ногу.


Елена Богданович написал(а):


> Один сеанс у Алексеева 100$.Рекомендуется пройти полный курс 10дней





Это за меня и за мужа (он не все сеансы прошел, т.к. результат был нулевой у него).


----------



## мурза (1 Фев 2018)

Понятно, а я сегодня решила только массаж пусть поделает и все никакой мануалки больше. Ну мне так и сказали 50/50. Так что ничего не обещали ,что стопроцентно вылечат. Со мной нужно долго возиться случай запущенный ходить через день десять раз, а потом в неделю один два раза долго, но для этого здесь жить нужно. А это не реально.


----------



## Елена Богданович (1 Фев 2018)

@мурза, да они уже даже тактику лечения сменили! Видимо мало довольных результатами.Мы и все их пациенты КАЖДЫЙ день ходили в клинику. Всего 10 дней. А через 1,5мес -на консультацию с тестированием мышечным для замены домашних упражнений на другие.

Теперь они осторожничают с обещаниями и гарантиями. Даже перерыв с новыми видео на you tube Алексеев сделал, чтобы остыли негодующие, а там и в группе ВК есть такие.


----------



## Katerinamuc (1 Фев 2018)

мурза написал(а):


> Со мной нужно долго возиться случай запущенный ходить через день десять раз, а потом в неделю один два раза долго, но для этого здесь жить нужно. А это не реально.


 как же мне Вас жалко((Мурза,Вы держитесь,все обязательно пройдет или со временем,или с деньгами(((Мне год ни черта не помогало,потом по чуть-чуть стало отпускать...Хотя Алексеев считаю что помог


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (2 Фев 2018)

@Елена Богданович, вот это разводка!


----------



## Елена Богданович (2 Фев 2018)

@Владимир Воротынцев, что вы имеете ввиду? Что я развожу или меня разводят? Уточните пожалуйста.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (2 Фев 2018)

"Разводка на бабки" это называется.


----------



## Katerinamuc (2 Фев 2018)

@Владимир Воротынцев, эх,сколько же я прошла мануальных терапевтов,и каждый следующий вот так же отзывался о предыдущих. Вот так и кружится,кружится наша несчастная братия,разбрасывая деньги,и ищет ТОГО САМОГО...


----------



## Ольга И (22 Апр 2018)

Всем привет, в центре Антона Алексеева в Чебоксарах была в мае прошлого года. До посещения и консультации уже немного почитала и посмотрела про кинезиологию, поэтому представляла куда еду, и что нам могут предложить. Если неподготовленный человек попадает на консультацию, наверно может остаться ощущение, что все непонятно, и смысл консультации теряется. А на самом деле делают качественное мышечное тестирование, и сразу определяют причину патологии.  У меня так получилось: на консультации была у другого доктора (не Алексеев) цена консультации 30 минут = 500 руб. Протестили, ответили на все вопросы и  как возможную причину указали нестабильность С5С6. (Еще был ряд мышечных дисфункций) Лечиться я у них не планировала, живу в Москве, в Чебоксарах была проездом. Посоветовали доктора в Москве. Приехала в Москву, сходила к Кузнецову, занималась по видео Алексеева, чувствую себя отлично. Иногда после перегрузки, проблема проявляется. Но есть ясность, что происходит и алгоритм лечения и поведения в перегрузке, это МЕГА ЦЕННО, очень благодарна Антону Алексееву за это. Мое мнение - восстановление мышц - это длительный процесс, куча нудной и неинтересной системной работы, результат может быть отличный, но через несколько месяцев. Стабильность результата никто не гарантирует, потому что за наш режим движения в обычной жизни доктор отвечать не может.


----------



## Елена Богданович (23 Апр 2018)

@Ольга И, вот и хорошо,что дело дальше не зашло, а всего лишь протестили...., а то бы вы пожалели, что связались с ними. А упражнения-они и в Африке упражнения, так или иначе вы интуитивно и по ощущениям понимаете подходят они вам или нет.


----------



## мурза (23 Апр 2018)

Ольга И написал(а):


> Всем привет, в центре Антона Алексеева в Чебоксарах была в мае прошлого года. До посещения и консультации уже немного почитала и посмотрела про кинезиологию, поэтому представляла куда еду, и что нам могут предложить. Если неподготовленный человек попадает на консультацию, наверно может остаться ощущение, что все непонятно, и смысл консультации теряется. А на самом деле делают качественное мышечное тестирование, и сразу определяют причину патологии.  У меня так получилось: на консультации была у другого доктора (не Алексеев) цена консультации 30 минут = 500 руб. Протестили, ответили на все вопросы и  как возможную причину указали нестабильность С5С6. (Еще был ряд мышечных дисфункций) Лечиться я у них не планировала, живу в Москве, в Чебоксарах была проездом. Посоветовали доктора в Москве. Приехала в Москву, сходила к Кузнецову, занималась по видео Алексеева, чувствую себя отлично. Иногда после перегрузки, проблема проявляется. Но есть ясность, что происходит и алгоритм лечения и поведения в перегрузке, это МЕГА ЦЕННО, очень благодарна Антону Алексееву за это. Мое мнение - восстановление мышц - это длительный процесс, куча нудной и неинтересной системной работы, результат может быть отличный, но через несколько месяцев. Стабильность результата никто не гарантирует, потому что за наш режим движения в обычной жизни доктор отвечать не может.


Они стали советовать докторов в Москве? Что то новенькое!


----------

